# Daily Affirmations, Validation, Handjobs and Various Sundries



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 18, 2022)

Ok. It has become abundantly clear that a lot of members think the forum has gotten too “mean”. To do my part in correcting that, I decided to start this thread. 

That’s right softy fuckers this is the thread to post your stupid shit and I will cringe but still reply with positivity. This is going to be a nicey nice place to post. No matter how dumb or retarded you are doing things, this will be judgement free. Hell, what the fuck. Common sense free too! 

Post up and I’ll give you your daily affirmation and validation. You do everything so well. We all envy you.


----------



## Send0 (Jun 18, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Ok. It has become abundantly clear that a lot of members think the forum has gotten too “mean”. To do my part in correcting that, I decided to start this thread.
> 
> That’s right softy fuckers this is the thread to post your stupid shit and I will cringe but still reply with positivity. This is going to be a nicey nice place to post. No matter how dumb or retarded you are doing things, this will be judgement free. Hell, what the fuck. Common sense free too!
> 
> Post up and I’ll give you your daily affirmation and validation. You do everything so well. We all envy you.


I will only read this thread if said affirmations are written in the style of Jack Handey.


----------



## Send0 (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 18, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I will only read this thread if said affirmations are written in the style of Jack Handey.


Thank you @Send0 that is a great suggestion. I will try my absolute best to incorporate that suggestion into this thread. I hope you are having a great day today!


----------



## shackleford (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 18, 2022)

shackleford said:


> View attachment 23636


Omg. That is perfect. Your use of that gif was so appropriate. I loved King of the Hill. In my opinion it was always overshadowed by the Simpsons but was way better. 

I hope you find the time today to love yourself as much as we love you @shackleford


----------



## shackleford (Jun 18, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Omg. That is perfect. Your use of that gif was so appropriate. I loved King of the Hill. In my opinion it was always overshadowed by the Simpsons but was way better.
> 
> I hope you find the time today to love yourself as much as we love you @shackleford


this makes me uncomfortable.


but thank you.


----------



## Yano (Jun 18, 2022)

Yeah we got a delivery here for uh ... *checks his paper work , Affirmations Validation and Handjobs ...  1 Dozen Gross - Feel Good Medals ,, we gotcha 1st Winner's ,, we gotcha 2nd Winner's and over here we gotcha 3rd Winner's .. sign here ..... Enjoy your day and thank you for choosing Acme Delivery Services


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 18, 2022)

shackleford said:


> this makes me uncomfortable.
> 
> 
> but thank you.


Not as uncomfortable as this back rub I’m about to give you


----------



## MS1605 (Jun 18, 2022)

Oral only cycles are awesome.


----------



## CJ (Jun 18, 2022)

What are your thoughts on Dylan Gemelli @BigBaldBeardGuy? He has a very muscular physique, SARMs must be better than steroids. 🤔


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 18, 2022)

I would like a participation trophy and some support for the guys without 6 pack abs club. Furthermore I would like a safe space for this club here at UGBB.


----------



## TurboJet (Jun 18, 2022)

I eat ass🙋‍♂️...

Fuck holding your tongue. You're blunt, so what some little snowflakes have there little butterfly wings ripped off. Fuckem in the neck. If they can't take some ribbing on the net imagine how insufferable cunts they are in person.


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 18, 2022)

I'm here for the free hand job? Is this the right place.


----------



## TurboJet (Jun 18, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> I'm here for the free hand job? Is this the right place.


Directions unclear, dick stuck. Please advise...😁


----------



## beefnewton (Jun 18, 2022)

Where is Mindless?  This is his moment.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Jun 18, 2022)

i'm inquiring about the various sundries mentioned in the thread title. Could i get a list, please?


----------



## TurboJet (Jun 18, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> Where is Mindless?  This is his moment.


Probably suffering a little brain death from his own advice...


----------



## TurboJet (Jun 18, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> i'm inquiring about the various sundries mentioned in the thread title. Could i get a list, please?


Pepper your Angus.... I don't recommend the prostate "massage"


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 18, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Ok. It has become abundantly clear that a lot of members think the forum has gotten too “mean”. To do my part in correcting that, I decided to start this thread.
> 
> That’s right softy fuckers this is the thread to post your stupid shit and I will cringe but still reply with positivity. This is going to be a nicey nice place to post. No matter how dumb or retarded you are doing things, this will be judgement free. Hell, what the fuck. Common sense free too!
> 
> Post up and I’ll give you your daily affirmation and validation. You do everything so well. We all envy you.



I was thinking of dropping TRT in favor of 2000mg Masteron only,  year round
Thoughts?


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Jun 18, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I was thinking of dropping TRT in favor of 2000mg Masteron only,  year round
> Thoughts?



You'd be stupid not to do that. i can't see any reason why this isn't the best idea i've seen in a long time.


----------



## shackleford (Jun 18, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> You'd be stupid not to do that. i can't see any reason why this isn't the best idea i've seen in a long time.


i see the apple doesnt fall far from the tree


----------



## TurboJet (Jun 18, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I was thinking of dropping TRT in favor of 2000mg Masteron only,  year round
> Thoughts?


You're going to shrivel up and get fat girl tits. 4000mg daily + Tren


----------



## MindlessWork (Jun 18, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> Where is Mindless?  This is his moment.


I am still here and not sure if I should take the bait as I am not wanting to be a punching bag for certain people here.


----------



## j2048b (Jun 18, 2022)

Send0 said:


>


Fucken loved these from SNL


----------



## TurboJet (Jun 18, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> I am still here and not sure if I should take the bait as I am not wanting to be a punching bag for certain people here.


It's not you, It's your advice and that you probably got Asperger's....


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 18, 2022)

TurboJet said:


> You're going to shrivel up and get fat girl tits. 4000mg daily + Tren


Sir I don’t want to demean your opinion but is there anyway you could be a little less aggressive and more gentle with your responses here? 
I don’t want it to come across like I’m singling you out and I the last thing I’d want to do is make your voice not feel heard or supported


----------



## Send0 (Jun 18, 2022)

j2048b said:


> Fucken loved these from SNL


I remember seeing this specific one when I was like 12 or 13, and laughing my ass off at the thought of some little kid crying because they thought Disney land burned down to the ground. 🤣


----------



## TurboJet (Jun 18, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Sir I don’t want to demean your opinion but is there anyway you could be a little less aggressive and more gentle with your responses here?
> I don’t want it to come across like I’m singling you out and I the last thing I’d want to do is make your voice not feel heard or supported


Red ass<>kids gloves....🤔


----------



## j2048b (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Pooh6369 (Jun 18, 2022)

Buying your next cycle from @Tazz is the absolute best thing to do he makes 🔥gear🔥. At the best prices around!!!


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 18, 2022)

Pooh6369 said:


> Buying your next cycle from @Tazz is the absolute best thing to do he makes 🔥gear🔥. At the best prices around!!!



This one will break him


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 18, 2022)

Yano said:


> Yeah we got a delivery here for uh ... *checks his paper work , Affirmations Validation and Handjobs ...  1 Dozen Gross - Feel Good Medals ,, we gotcha 1st Winner's ,, we gotcha 2nd Winner's and over here we gotcha 3rd Winner's .. sign here ..... Enjoy your day and thank you for choosing Acme Delivery Services
> View attachment 23638


Handing out medals to everyone. You sir, are in rare form today. I love it. You get two hugs and an attaboy! Have a beautiful day my friend!


----------



## TurboJet (Jun 18, 2022)

Pooh6369 said:


> Buying your next cycle from @Tazz is the absolute best thing to do he makes 🔥gear🔥. At the best prices around!!!


Next? What you talking about Willis? I'm on my 87th Tazz's gear be fire yo brings out the lie-on inside!!!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 18, 2022)

MS1605 said:


> Oral only cycles are awesome.


This is judgement free and common sense free just as described so I agree whole-heartedly. You are a brave young man for wanting to do that. I admire that. You have a spectacular evening, bud. 👍


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 18, 2022)

CJ said:


> What are your thoughts on Dylan Gemelli @BigBaldBeardGuy? He has a very muscular physique, SARMs must be better than steroids. 🤔


Hmmm… that is a very interesting point of view. I admire your open-minded thinking. I don’t believe SARMS are better than steroids, however you gotta respect Dylan’s ability to earn a living to provide for his family and loved ones. 

You have a fantastic remainder to the day. Live every minute!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 18, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I would like a participation trophy and some support for the guys without 6 pack abs club. Furthermore I would like a safe space for this club here at UGBB.


6-pack abs sure look good, but you’re probably beautiful just the way you are. Don’t try to live somebody else’s lifestyle. Live the one that makes you the happiest. It’s YOUR life. Embrace it. I hope you are enjoying this magnificent day!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 18, 2022)

TurboJet said:


> I eat ass🙋‍♂️...
> 
> Fuck holding your tongue. You're blunt, so what some little snowflakes have there little butterfly wings ripped off. Fuckem in the neck. If they can't take some ribbing on the net imagine how insufferable cunts they are in person.


Eating ass is perfectly acceptable. Remember, if it makes you happy, you should just keep doing it. You’re perfect the way you are. And I absolutely agree with your thoughts and sentiments but every individual is different and we should allow others to live their happiness out as well. I trust that you are enjoying your daily vibes and I wish you a good evening!


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 18, 2022)

TurboJet said:


> I eat ass🙋‍♂️...
> 
> Fuck holding your tongue. You're blunt, so what some little snowflakes have there little butterfly wings ripped off. Fuckem in the neck. If they can't take some ribbing on the net imagine how insufferable cunts they are in person.


Does anybody not eat ass?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 18, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> I'm here for the free hand job? Is this the right place.


The best I can offer is a virtual handjob, this being the internet and all. I apologize in advance for the callouses. I try to shave them down but they’re still rough. I’m also not very good at handjobs, considering I always thought of them more in the practical sense. Tug fast, finish fast before anyone realizes you’re gone. But I trust that you will enjoy yourself after living thru this truly amazing day.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 18, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> Where is Mindless?  This is his moment.


Ha. That’s my kriptonite. Fuck Mindless. He can eat shit and die a horribly painful death. 

But you have a blessed evening, good man. The night is still young.


----------



## TODAY (Jun 18, 2022)

I am so very, very thankful that President Joseph Biden has single-handedly built an America so prosperous and free that threads like this can flourish.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 18, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> i'm inquiring about the various sundries mentioned in the thread title. Could i get a list, please?


Ahhh… yes. We do have an extensive list of various sundries. All chock-full of positivities. I personally select everything and discard anything that may be deemed mean or negative. It has taken a vast amount of time to scour the planet for these sundries. I can assure you everything on the list is inclusive no matter one’s race, religion, creed, gender, and IQ. 

You have a tremendous evening, son. I’ll be up to say goodnight later.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 18, 2022)

TODAY said:


> I am so very, very thankful that President Joseph Biden has single-handedly built an America so prosperous and free that threads like this can flourish.


God bless you sir. I am kind of hoping our democracy as we know it ends and we get a dictator next who some people will continue to worship and blindly give money to. That would be cool and the world would be better for it. God bless you.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 18, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I was thinking of dropping TRT in favor of 2000mg Masteron only,  year round
> Thoughts?


Hmmm… you raise an interesting point. Why use testosterone when you can experiment with all types of compounds. I admire your “outside of the box” thinking. Conventional wisdom doesn’t always apply to everyone and I can tell that you’re a man that is intent on expanding your horizons!


----------



## TurboJet (Jun 18, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Does anybody not eat ass?


Good question 🤔


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 18, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Hmmm… you raise an interesting point. Why use testosterone when you can experiment with all types of compounds. I admire your “outside of the box” thinking. Conventional wisdom doesn’t always apply to everyone and I can tell that you’re a man that is intent on expanding your horizons!


I heard he expands his asshole too. He seems like a pretty progressive dude. Good for him.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 18, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> I am still here and not sure if I should take the bait as I am not wanting to be a punching bag for certain people here.


Ah yes, there he is. Don’t be silly, you are the best punching bag. You are the peoples’ punching bag and there is no other punching bag quite like you. 

Eat shit and die but know that we’ll forever remember you for the punching bag you were.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 18, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Ah yes, there he is. Don’t be silly, you are the best punching bag. You are the peoples’ punching bag and there is no other punching bag quite like you.
> 
> Eat shit and die but know that we’ll forever remember you for the punching bag you were.


LOL @The people's punching bag
#vote4mindless


----------



## TurboJet (Jun 18, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Ah yes, there he is. Don’t be silly, you are the best punching bag. You are the peoples’ punching bag and there is no other punching bag quite like you.
> 
> Eat shit and die but know that we’ll forever remember you for the punching bag you were.


Are*  not were*😁


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 18, 2022)

Pooh6369 said:


> Buying your next cycle from @Tazz is the absolute best thing to do he makes 🔥gear🔥. At the best prices around!!!


Wow. Wow. Wowee. Another excellent point! Again, who am I to judge. And this being a common sense free zone, go ahead and purchase your next cycle from Tazz. Just so long as it makes YOU happy. Aw what the hell, I’m sure it would make @Tazz happy as well. Bring it in you two. We’re going to hug it out together. Love you both and have a fine, fine, fine evening!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 18, 2022)

TODAY said:


> I am so very, very thankful that President Joseph Biden has single-handedly built an America so prosperous and free that threads like this can flourish.


Abso-freaking-lutely. If you believe that, I admire your imagination and creativity. The sky could literally be any color you want. It’s all down to perception. If we all just expressed the same positivity to President Biden I’m certain he would feel encouragement to do the right thing for everyone. Now you have a wonderful evening and enjoy your night.


----------



## Yano (Jun 18, 2022)

holy shit my fucking face hurts from laughing .... and i aint  really all that high yet .. this thread is solid fucking gold


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 18, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> God bless you sir. I am kind of hoping our democracy as we know it ends and we get a dictator next who some people will continue to worship and blindly give money to. That would be cool and the world would be better for it. God bless you.


I have absolutely no idea what you are referring to but I totally respect you for sharing your thoughts! You have a delightful remainder to your day!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 18, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I heard he expands his asshole too. He seems like a pretty progressive dude. Good for him.


We are all important and valuable and we each have our own unique talents!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 18, 2022)

TurboJet said:


> Are*  not were*😁


“Were” because he ate shit and died so it’s past-tense. But you are not wrong. You raise an interesting point and it was likely my mistake for not being more clear in my post. I promise you that I will try harder in all future endeavors. Thank you. This was an eye-opener.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 18, 2022)

Yano said:


> holy shit my fucking face hurts from laughing .... and i aint  really all that high yet .. this thread is solid fucking gold


That is GREAT! We need more humor in the world and thank you for the kind words. You are beautiful.


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 19, 2022)

This thread is hilarious, I needed a good laugh! In all seriousness, I would prefer brutally honest advice than to waste my time and effort doing something that will render poor results. I believe we are all here to help each other, not just stroke each other's egos. So if at anytime you see I am wasting energy in the gym, on my diet/ nutrition or with a cycle,  please tell me even, if it's going to hurt my wittle feewings. All I ask is you give me a viable option.


----------



## iGone (Jun 19, 2022)

I'm only here for a handjob. 
Maybe just a little rub and tug over the ol' khakis?


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 19, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> This thread is hilarious, I needed a good laugh! In all seriousness, I would prefer brutally honest advice than to waste my time and effort doing something that will render poor results. I believe we are all here to help each other, not just stroke each other's egos. So if at anytime you see I am wasting energy in the gym, on my diet/ nutrition or with a cycle,  please tell me even, if it's going to hurt my wittle feewings. All I ask is you give me a viable option.


You need to take more drugs damnit. I’ll be honest I don’t remember what you’re taking but you go home right now and double it


----------



## Dex (Jun 19, 2022)

Ok, I'm having an issue. I workout hard every single day and have a perfect diet with about 5500 calories. I don't seem to be growing. I'm stuck at 160lbs and I've been pushing it hard for almost 2 months now. I lost some bodyfat and look a little better but I don't look like the guys in my gym. My buddy told me that I should try a cycle. He said a good first cycle would be 16-18 weeks 1g test and 600 tren with some dbol. He said I'll be ripped like Jeff Seid but with more mass after this cycle. 

Also, I don't know how to inject so he will be doing it for me. I'm in charge of the clean up though. He said I can just clean the needle off after each time and reuse it to cut on cost. He seems like he knows what he is doing and knows a lot about this stuff. He has a 147 IQ and is on multiple bodybuilding forums so I trust him. 

What are your thoughts? Is this a good plan? 

FYI, I have already decided to do it and won't listen to any suggestions or negativity. I am just here to be fluffed.


----------



## Pooh6369 (Jun 19, 2022)

I think if we have a vote and more than 10 members say it's ok. Can we can change Dr Jekyl* to "MindlessWork is my bff". You wouldn't mind would you???*


----------



## iGone (Jun 19, 2022)

Pooh6369 said:


> I think if we have a vote and more than 10 members say it's ok. Can we can change Dr Jekyl* to "MindlessWork is my bff". You wouldn't mind would you???*


Noooo, mindless needs to be changed to Mr Hyde. A yin and yang if you will.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 19, 2022)

iGone said:


> Noooo, mindless needs to be changed to Mr Hyde. A yin and yang if you will.


Hey now there’s only one mr Hyde


----------



## iGone (Jun 19, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Hey now there’s only one mr Hyde


You're more of a Cerberus to me. A big mean three headed dog who still loves to be pet and affirmed, endlessly loyal.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 19, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> This thread is hilarious, I needed a good laugh! In all seriousness, I would prefer brutally honest advice than to waste my time and effort doing something that will render poor results. I believe we are all here to help each other, not just stroke each other's egos. So if at anytime you see I am wasting energy in the gym, on my diet/ nutrition or with a cycle,  please tell me even, if it's going to hurt my wittle feewings. All I ask is you give me a viable option.


I appreciate that you prefer honesty. You strike me as a real straight-shooter. I definitely don’t want to hurt the feelings of someone like that! Some people prefer the ego stroking and I’ll stroke them the best that I can, but again, I got some pretty terrible callouses on my hands. Just my standard warning to all, not specifically you. You appreciate the honesty and you are right to do so. Remember, we are all different and that’s what makes us so wonderful. Have a great night and I hope you wake up tomorrow with a smile on your face.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 19, 2022)

iGone said:


> I'm only here for a handjob.
> Maybe just a little rub and tug over the ol' khakis?


I covered this already but since you raise the question again, I’ll be happy to answer you specifically because you deserve that. I’d be more than happy to provide the handjob as long as it makes you happy. I just need to warn you that I have terrible callouses on my hands and the handjob would be fast, with a lot of tugging. From a practical standpoint that’s how I self-trained. Get in there, take care of business and get out before anyone realized I was gone for too long. Have a good night and an even better day tomorrow. You are the best!


----------



## iGone (Jun 19, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I covered this already but since you raise the question again, I’ll be happy to answer you specifically because you deserve that. I’d be more than happy to provide the handjob as long as it makes you happy. I just need to warn you that I have terrible callouses on my hands and the handjob would be fast, with a lot of tugging. From a practical standpoint that’s how I self-trained. Get in there, take care of business and get out before anyone realized I was gone for too long. Have a good night and an even better day tomorrow. You are the best!


Thank you and God bless sir!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 19, 2022)

Dex said:


> Ok, I'm having an issue. I workout hard every single day and have a perfect diet with about 5500 calories. I don't seem to be growing. I'm stuck at 160lbs and I've been pushing it hard for almost 2 months now. I lost some bodyfat and look a little better but I don't look like the guys in my gym. My buddy told me that I should try a cycle. He said a good first cycle would be 16-18 weeks 1g test and 600 tren with some dbol. He said I'll be ripped like Jeff Seid but with more mass after this cycle.
> 
> Also, I don't know how to inject so he will be doing it for me. I'm in charge of the clean up though. He said I can just clean the needle off after each time and reuse it to cut on cost. He seems like he knows what he is doing and knows a lot about this stuff. He has a 147 IQ and is on multiple bodybuilding forums so I trust him.
> 
> ...


Wow. Wow wowee. I can see that you’ve done your thorough research and I commend you for that. Everyone is different and that’s what makes each of us so great. I would typically recommend that you start with trying to figure out why your gains stopped at 160 lbs because there is something off about that, which will continue to inhibit your gains even on that well-thought-out cycle. 

I can see that you are a man of determination though and I applaud you for that. If you’re comfortable with your decision then don’t let anything or anyone stand in your way. I won’t judge and I already pointed out that this is a common-sense free zone. So with that being said, you do you because the you that I’ve read so far is a pretty terrific fella!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 19, 2022)

Pooh6369 said:


> I think if we have a vote and more than 10 members say it's ok. Can we can change Dr Jekyl* to "MindlessWork is my bff". You wouldn't mind would you???*


Oh boy. Ha. Oh. Whew. Wow. This is a rather interesting question. I’m glad you asked though because it’s what makes you the great person that you are. But I am rather fond of “Dr Jekyl”. CJ chose it and to be honest with you it’s my first real nickname in my entire life. I wouldn’t want to hurt CJ’s feelings. 

I also don’t believe it would be respectful of the recently departed MindlessWork (RIP buddy). He apparently ate shit and died this afternoon and I wouldn’t want to besmirch his memory. I’m sure you understand being that you are such an understanding and great person yourself!


----------



## Send0 (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 19, 2022)

iGone said:


> Noooo, mindless needs to be changed to Mr Hyde. A yin and yang if you will.


Again, another excellent suggestion. I wouldn’t expect any different from all the great members of the UGBB. But you see, we received some bad news today and MindlessWork apparently ate shit and died. I know. A real tragedy indeed. He will surely be missed. He was a great one. A good punching bag too, or so I’ve been told. Have a great night!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 19, 2022)

Send0 said:


> View attachment 23647


That’s great! Another perfect gif. Your use was impeccable. But then again, we all know that about you. Thank you, we truly appreciate. Keep up the great work around here. I love you, man.


----------



## shackleford (Jun 19, 2022)

this is some twilight zone stuff


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 19, 2022)

You fucking stop it.

Goddamn weirdos. You're creeping me out


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jun 19, 2022)

This thread is like an alternate version of body snatchers....BBG has lost the battle against the forum trolls and has been taken over....he now carries out their duties as troll god...


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jun 19, 2022)

"Mean" is good... Especially toward the braindead masses that seem to be joining these days.
If they can take the heat, they stay in the kitchen... Sensitive whiny-kvnts can move along...


----------



## Yano (Jun 19, 2022)

It's another beautiful day , lets get it started out the right way !!! 
Come on in close every one and hold hands .. now remember lets all use our best singing voices ..
 Readyyyy ??.... 1 ... 2 ...3


----------



## Pooh6369 (Jun 19, 2022)

I think we should have the LGBTQ community run the country. A trans for president, eliminate the Republican party all guns be banned. Never heard of a mass killing with a slingshot or spit balls?

Oh everyone get a participation trophy!!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 19, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> You fucking stop it.
> 
> Goddamn weirdos. You're creeping me out


Well you have a great day too! I like when you show your unique personality.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 19, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> This thread is like an alternate version of body snatchers....BBG has lost the battle against the forum trolls and has been taken over....he now carries out their duties as troll god...


Ha! Your sense of humor always brightens everyone’s day. I hope you have a great day yourself!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 19, 2022)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> "Mean" is good... Especially toward the braindead masses that seem to be joining these days.
> If they can take the heat, they stay in the kitchen... Sensitive whiny-kvnts can move along...


I value your perspective. However, it’s not just newbies that have their own sensitive feelings. There are vets that have been here for a long time that deserve positive energy and respect for being the individuals that they are. Now make the most of today and be your best person!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 19, 2022)

Yano said:


> It's another beautiful day , lets get it started out the right way !!!
> Come on in close every one and hold hands .. now remember lets all use our best singing voices ..
> Readyyyy ??.... 1 ... 2 ...3


Once again, impeccable use of the Barney song! Your timing is brilliant. I hope you have a happy day, my man!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 19, 2022)

Pooh6369 said:


> I think we should have the LGBTQ community run the country. A trans for president, eliminate the Republican party all guns be banned. Never heard of a mass killing with a slingshot or spit balls?
> 
> Oh everyone get a participation trophy!!


Thank you for the news report. You just saved me an hour of watching Sunday morning national news. That’s an extra hour that I can now spend with my family! You are absolutely the BEST! Have a beautiful day, my friend.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Pooh6369 (Jun 19, 2022)

You know since it's father's day I won't have my wife blow me, and quite frankly she works hard enough and it's selfish. More quality time with the family. I'll be joining them when my boner goes away. 
  Want to thank you for the fresh new perspective 😘


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jun 19, 2022)

Happy non birthing person day!

Please take the time to reflect that many members of the LGBTQRSTUV will never get to experience this 

Could the mods please change the banners to pride flag for this day?


----------



## Send0 (Jun 19, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Happy non birthing person day!
> 
> Please take the time to reflect that many members of the LGBTQRSTUV will never get to experience this
> 
> Could the mods please change the banners to pride flag for this day?


You have no idea how much I'd enjoy that if I could do it in mass. But I'm way to lazy to do this one by one 😅


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 19, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Happy non birthing person day!
> 
> Please take the time to reflect that many members of the LGBTQRSTUV will never get to experience this
> 
> Could the mods please change the banners to pride flag for this day?


I hate people


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 19, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Happy non birthing person day!
> 
> Please take the time to reflect that many members of the LGBTQRSTUV will never get to experience this
> 
> Could the mods please change the banners to pride flag for this day?



Totally forgot about this
Im changing my avatar back to Uncle Ben


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jun 19, 2022)

Even though we live in world where everyone gets a Trophy and we are raising a society of little fucking whiny cunts who want everything handed to them even if they didn’t earn it..

I want to give it to all the parents ( and if this is you) who feel that  every kids needs to feel like they are the best even if they did not deserve it.. this does not build character, it builds entitlement..
Keep up the good work!🤙

This is My positive affirmation for the day.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jun 19, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I hate people



Think I'm gonna teach my son how to grease the haybine, cut some hay with him then teach him how to shoot the .410 break action shotgun.  

Happy father's day my man. Hope you get to spend a shit ton of time together.


----------



## ftf (Jun 19, 2022)

Is Napsgear good to go? I just ordered a bunch of tren from there because a guy at the gym said it's the best steroid, but maybe I should use that Muscleshop guy? Where do you buy your gear?


----------



## Clyde (Jun 19, 2022)

I can't believe what I'm reading here! Congrats BBBG for becoming so enlightened!

With that said, I feel this is the perfect opportunity to ask a question.

1) What is chest feeding?

I was reading a scientific study on something steroid/drug related and it mentioned the compound should not be used by those who are chest feeding infants.

A quick google search had me even more confused. I'm old and things are so different now, so bear with me. None of this makes sense.

I read that when a man gives birth, he chest feeds the baby! WTF

Growing up in the olden days, I learned there are humans born as males, females, and rarely hermaphrodites.

Then there was sexual preferences. A completely separate thing from sex. A male who messes around with a male is a homo. A woman who messes around with a woman is a lesbian. Everyone else was referred to as normal. That's it, simple and it always made sense. No halfway crap with these simple rules. A normal man sucks cock, now he's a homo, period. A normal woman eats pussy, bang shes a lesbian. These titles never change or revert after that.

I just get so confused, I'm honestly afraid to check out a hot looking females on youtube because there's a good chance it's a man dressed and made up to look like a woman.

2) Can you condense all the modern gender relatedstuff in two or three simple rules like the olden days?

3) Why do people today seem to like to appear to be like Pat from Saturday Night Live? You know, the person who seemed to not be either a man or woman. But that was a joke and funny, not serious and it was like no one would want to be like that back then.

And to add, I'll take a handjob please, but not by a guy because I don't want to be a homo. If there's not a girl with small hands available, I'll have to pass and just do it myself I guess.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 19, 2022)

OR

We could just go critique the shit out of everybody's workout journals. Making them feel like absolute dog shit because it's fun being an asshole. Fuck being supportive in a friendly way. Let's just all be total dicks to each other that way we can't be accused of caring about people's feelings.

Fuck that Skullcrusher with his soft ass feelings.


----------



## Clyde (Jun 19, 2022)

Clyde said:


> I can't believe what I'm reading here! Congrats BBBG for becoming so enlightened!


Or did you run out of aromasin a week or so ago? 
Might get your plasma E2 levels checked just to be safe.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jun 19, 2022)

I thought I was around some 
bad Ass Mutha fuckers.!!!

This thread has made me realize that you are really some soft ass caring creatures..
…


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 19, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> OR
> 
> We could just go critique the shit out of everybody's workout journals. Making them feel like absolute dog shit because it's fun being an asshole. Fuck being supportive in a friendly way. Let's just all be total dicks to each other that way we can't be accused of caring about people's feelings.
> 
> Fuck that Skullcrusher with his soft ass feelings.


Excellent point my friend. The problem is that by being supportive, you are enabling bad training. That does nothing in the long run. Ok, so I get it I get it, point out things in a nice way. Yes, of course. But a lot of people are very defensive and won’t even respond to that properly. They like to argue and justify what they are doing rather than being open-minded to critique. It can be very frustrating to try and help someone that could be doing much better only to have the door slammed in your face as they dismiss you. 

You raise good points but everyone is different. It’s the diversity that makes everything work in the end. We appreciate your supportiveness and we appreciate the blunt no nonsense slap in the face that other members provide. It’s a multi-flavored stew, if you will. 

Have an awesome day!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 19, 2022)

Clyde said:


> Or did you run out of aromasin a week or so ago?
> Might get your plasma E2 levels checked just to be safe.


Ha! A classic old school response! Thank you! This one brought back a lot of memories.


----------



## Clyde (Jun 19, 2022)

ftf said:


> Is Napsgear good to go? I just ordered a bunch of tren from there because a guy at the gym said it's the best steroid, but maybe I should use that Muscleshop guy? Where do you buy your gear?


Bro, you should stick to the recommended sources. You'll get scammed for sure if you don't

Napsgear is good to go! Domestic supply is great as well. Domestic has a special right now! 
Buy 2, pay for three.

Both these guys are who I'd use if I needed gear to be this huge and ripped.

EDIT:
Wrong forum, never mind.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 19, 2022)

Being a nice guy could cause gyno.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 19, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> I thought I was around some
> bad Ass Mutha fuckers.!!!
> 
> This thread has made me realize that you are really some soft ass caring creatures..
> …


There you go bro! Welcome to Team Positivity! If we can compliment each other we will all be better people in the end! We are all here for similar reasons and we can all ra-ra cheer for one another. You have a great day!!!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 19, 2022)

ftf said:


> Is Napsgear good to go? I just ordered a bunch of tren from there because a guy at the gym said it's the best steroid, but maybe I should use that Muscleshop guy? Where do you buy your gear?


Ha! You are a risk-taker. I love that! Nice work. The bigger the risk, the greater the return! Amirite?!?

Again, this is a judgement-free and common sense-free zone so I can’t speak towards those sources as necessarily being bad or good. But! I can tell that you are excited and who am I to get in the way of your excitement! That’s something to really look forward to! I wish you the best of luck on your cycle. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 19, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Excellent point my friend. The problem is that by being supportive, you are enabling bad training. That does nothing in the long run. Ok, so I get it I get it, point out things in a nice way. Yes, of course. But a lot of people are very defensive and won’t even respond to that properly. They like to argue and justify what they are doing rather than being open-minded to critique. It can be very frustrating to try and help someone that could be doing much better only to have the door slammed in your face as they dismiss you.
> 
> You raise good points but everyone is different. It’s the diversity that makes everything work in the end. We appreciate your supportiveness and we appreciate the blunt no nonsense slap in the face that other members provide. It’s a multi-flavored stew, if you will.
> 
> Have an awesome day!


Could it be that my endorsement is encouragement to continue training without approving of how they train?

Is it possible?

Motivation?


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jun 19, 2022)

Its fat phobic not to love fat people. 

Is homophobic not to sleep with men

It's trans phobic not to sleep with someone because they at that moment identify as something else 

It's body shaming to suggest that someone who doesn't eat of lift take steroids. 


Thank you my friend's for hearing me out as I gently remind to to value others subjective reality over facts.


----------



## Clyde (Jun 19, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> It's trans phobic not to sleep with someone because they at that moment identify as something else


Well hang on there brother. 

What if it's a super hot and realistic tranny, like Bruce Jenner, and you didn't realize it was a cock till you were already sucking it while cupping his balls?


----------



## ftf (Jun 19, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Its fat phobic not to love fat people.
> 
> Is homophobic not to sleep with men
> 
> ...


Is phobiphobic a thing? 
Stop fear shaming me!


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 19, 2022)

Shit wrong with me that effects my workouts...

herniated disc
dislocated thumb
broken toe
cigarette smoking
painful mole in my asscrack
lack of sleep
lack of energy
depression
etc.

My training is not perfect or not ideal? 

Constructive criticism?

Maybe I am spinning my wheels.

Maybe I should give up.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 19, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Happy non birthing person day!
> 
> Please take the time to reflect that many members of the LGBTQRSTUV will never get to experience this
> 
> Could the mods please change the banners to pride flag for this day?


Its happy ejaculator day.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 19, 2022)

ftf said:


> Is Napsgear good to go? I just ordered a bunch of tren from there because a guy at the gym said it's the best steroid, but maybe I should use that Muscleshop guy? Where do you buy your gear?


The tren is only good if its black bro. That's the best tren on the market. Now you go get them gainz. I'm a little jelly but Im working on it.


----------



## Send0 (Jun 19, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> The tren is only good if its black bro. That's the best tren on the market. Now you go get them gainz. I'm a little jelly but Im working on it.


The viscosity should be similar to blackstrap molasses too as well, right?


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 19, 2022)

Clyde said:


> Bro, you should stick to the recommended sources. You'll get scammed for sure if you don't
> 
> Napsgear is good to go! Domestic supply is great as well. Domestic has a special right now!
> Buy 2, pay for three.
> ...


Its buy 2 pay for 4 GDI!


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 19, 2022)

@Skullcrusher 
herniated disc <This sucks, look into epidural treatments, it helped me>
dislocated thumb<This isn't permanent >
broken toe<tape it to the toe next to it and 4-5 weeks it will be healed most likely >
cigarette smoking<Stop smoking takes willpower but only you can fix it>
painful mole in my asscrack<1 dermatologist visit will fix this>
lack of sleep<sleep more even if you need a sleep aid>
lack of energy<fix your sleep and this will correct itself >
depression<better sleep and training may correct this, it will only help for sure>
etc.

My training is not perfect or not ideal?<take advice of people who know how to maximize training without arguing or making excuses >

Constructive criticism?<will be provided if you are not to sensitive to listen >


Maybe I am spinning my wheels.<right now maybe, you can fix it though >

Maybe I should give up.< never give up>


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 19, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> herniated disc <This sucks, look into epidural treatments, it helped me>
> dislocated thumb<This isn't permanent >
> broken toe<tape it to the toe next to it and 4-5 weeks it will be healed most likely >
> cigarette smoking<Stop smoking takes willpower but only you can fix it>
> ...


your warm and fuzzy responses gave me a boner. Do you want to cuddle?


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 19, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> your warm and fuzzy responses gave me a boner. Do you want to cuddle?


I don't know about warm and fuzzy, but direct, honest with a hint of mutual respect.  I am not as good as bbbg at the warm and fuzzy thing. That all said I am good at cuddling as long as I can be the big spoon!


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 19, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> I don't know about warm and fuzzy, but direct, honest with a hint of mutual respect.  I am not as good as bbbg at the warm and fuzzy thing. That all said I am good at cuddling as long as I can be the big spoon!


Damn it you aren't supposed to be practical but since we are being practical, those were all good responses.


----------



## Clyde (Jun 19, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> your warm and fuzzy responses gave me a boner. Do you want to cuddle?


Well a little spooning would be harmless as long as the inside guy wore a wig and skirt, and the outside guy didn't know it was a guy, right? Course that'd make the inside guy a homo though.


----------



## Clyde (Jun 19, 2022)

I _think_ my _manjina_ might be hurting after reading what chest feeding is.

Think going out and starting an unprovoked bloody fist fight with the biggest dude I see will make it feel better?


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 19, 2022)

Clyde said:


> I _think_ my _manjina_ might be hurting after reading what chest feeding is.
> 
> Think going out and starting an unprovoked bloody fist fight with the biggest dude I see will make it feel better?


You need some SilverbackCompounds and to embrace the 2020s, you can't fight it.


----------



## Clyde (Jun 19, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> You need some SilverbackCompounds and to embrace the 2020s, you can't fight it.


Check!


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jun 19, 2022)

So, is it better to get a massage with a happy ending from a professional that one knows or should one go to a massage parlor where results may vary?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 19, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> So, is it better to get a massage with a happy ending from a professional that one knows or should one go to a massage parlor where results may vary?


always go for the sure thing when it comes to wack off spots


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jun 19, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> There you go bro! Welcome to Team Positivity! If we can compliment each other we will all be better people in the end! We are all here for similar reasons and we can all ra-ra cheer for one another. You have a great day!!!


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jun 19, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> There you go bro! Welcome to Team Positivity! If we can compliment each other we will all be better people in the end! We are all here for similar reasons and we can all ra-ra cheer for one another. You have a great day!!!





Badleroybrown said:


> View attachment 23662


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jun 19, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Think I'm gonna teach my son how to grease the haybine, cut some hay with him then teach him how to shoot the .410 break action shotgun.
> 
> Happy father's day my man. Hope you get to spend a shit ton of time together.


----------



## lfod14 (Jun 19, 2022)

CJ said:


> What are your thoughts on Dylan Gemelli @BigBaldBeardGuy? He has a very muscular physique, SARMs must be better than steroids. 🤔


Clearly that dude is doing something right, but compared to a real pro like Jason Blaha? C'mon man


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Jun 20, 2022)

ftf said:


> Is Napsgear good to go? I just ordered a bunch of tren from there because a guy at the gym said it's the best steroid, but maybe I should use that Muscleshop guy? Where do you buy your gear?



Naps would be the choice. Every post about Naps on Evo and Anabolex says they're g2g and we know that people don't lie on the internet because it's against the law. So, yeah, i say do it!


----------



## nissan11 (Jun 20, 2022)

This is my kind of thread


----------



## BeastyB (Jun 20, 2022)

This thread reminds me of going to my uncles house


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 20, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Shit wrong with me that effects my workouts...
> 
> herniated disc
> dislocated thumb
> ...


Oh. I can see you you have a lot to offer! A veritable Chinese menu if you will. That’s a lot of experiences that can help us all I’m sure. 

Now as you suffer thru those experiences wouldn’t you like to maximize your results to the extent possible? We’re all here to assist each other and grow better. Are you really saying that you would prefer unearned praise and support rather than critique? That’s an interesting perspective. 

It’s been a while since I’ve actually seen a cigarette smoker. I admire your willpower in continuing to do that against all odds. Others with less will have quit smoking. It takes a strong mind to continue and carry thru. I admire the fact that you’re not a “quitter”. Keep at it!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 20, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> So, is it better to get a massage with a happy ending from a professional that one knows or should one go to a massage parlor where results may vary?


Ahhh… comfort vs risk. We all get stuck in a rut sometimes because we’re comfortable. It’s easy. It becomes routine. But there’s no growth in comfort. In order to grow as a person you need to experience new things. Some may be good and some may be bad but you need to venture out of your comfort zone. Growth occurs when we purposely place ourselves into uncomfortable situations. With this in mind, you are not wrong to have a preference for the professional that you know, but remain open-minded enough to sometimes venture out and explore. You may discover that you find something better along that exotic path.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 20, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> View attachment 23662





Badleroybrown said:


> View attachment 23663



Those are some funny memes indeed. It’s good to see expression like this. I can tell that you have a well-developed sense of humor! Laughter makes the world a brighter place!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 20, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> This is my kind of thread


All are welcome my friend. I appreciate your compliment.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 20, 2022)

BeastyB said:


> This thread reminds me of going to my uncles house


Some of our most vivid memories are developed during childhood. Sights, smells, sounds, affirmations, and yes, sometimes even sadness. You must have had a strong relationship with your uncle. He must have been very supportive a positive with you when you were a child. Family is always the most important, please remember that and thank you for your post.


----------



## shackleford (Jun 20, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> remain open-minded enough to sometimes venture out and explore. You may discover that you find something better along that exotic path.


you sound like a fortune cookie


----------



## ftf (Jun 20, 2022)

I'm gonna log my dnp run here. I want to get shredded fast so I'm taking 1000mg a day until the sides get bad then I'll quit. Dnp's great cause I won't have to diet or exercise.


----------



## PZT (Jun 20, 2022)

You all are beautiful!!! Fkin tweerz


----------



## Joliver (Jun 20, 2022)

Got a pair of peach colored shorts and a top gun shirt for father's day. Problem is the length of the peach shorts are closer to my hip bones than my knees and they make me feel more like a pansexual bottom gun than a top gun. 

I have to wear them. I just want someone to tell me that wearing a pair of peach shorts that enable passersby to count number of keys on my keychain and see the buttons on my phone is ok and possibly manly. 

To give you an idea, I can put my driver down by my foot and the grip still doesn't come up to the bottom of the shorts.

I bent over to tee up...and had to pull the legs out of my butt cheek creases today. All of my man-friends laughed at me...cat-called me. Even the caddy had a few catty comments. I told him I'd remember that with my tip...and he was all like "just the tip?" Then people started demanding I get "frosted tips"...whatever that means. I can never show my face at the country club again. 

A hooters girl came to my defense, at least. She really empathized with me and calmed me down. 

I feel ashamed. I know it's a long shot....but maybe you could help.


----------



## ftf (Jun 20, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Got a pair of peach colored shorts and a top gun shirt for father's day. Problem is the length of the peach shorts are closer to my hip bones than my knees and they make me feel more like a pansexual bottom gun than a top gun.
> 
> I have to wear them. I just want someone to tell me that wearing a pair of peach shorts that enable passersby to count number of keys on my keychain and see the buttons on my phone is ok and possibly manly.
> 
> ...


Wearing those shorts proves you are a stronger man than me. 
Post us a pic.


----------



## Joliver (Jun 20, 2022)

ftf said:


> Wearing those shorts proves you are a stronger man than me.
> Post us a pic.




Ok...but I'm editing out my face.


----------



## ftf (Jun 20, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Ok...but I'm editing out my face.
> 
> View attachment 23676


🤣  Fukin Archer!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 21, 2022)

ftf said:


> I'm gonna log my dnp run here. I want to get shredded fast so I'm taking 1000mg a day until the sides get bad then I'll quit. Dnp's great cause I won't have to diet or exercise.


Ah yes. You’re going for the twink boy IG look. That’s pretty. You must be a pretty person. I don’t know if I’d go with 1000mg a day, what with DNP’s ability to cook you from the inside out, but again, this is a judgement free and common sense free zone so if it helps you reach your goal of looking and feeling pretty, so pretty, then go for it. The world needs pretty people.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 21, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Got a pair of peach colored shorts and a top gun shirt for father's day. Problem is the length of the peach shorts are closer to my hip bones than my knees and they make me feel more like a pansexual bottom gun than a top gun.
> 
> I have to wear them. I just want someone to tell me that wearing a pair of peach shorts that enable passersby to count number of keys on my keychain and see the buttons on my phone is ok and possibly manly.
> 
> ...


There is no shame. If you’re a religious person, as many are inclined to be, you can take comfort knowing that god apparently molded us in his image. God also wants you to be happy. So somewhere along the lines, god must have been out running errands or milling olives or whatever god did, wearing similar peach shorts. 

If you’re not religious then fuck it, know that every girl is literally getting insta-wet upon first glance at that great ass. All round and muscular. At least you know the fat girls are and fuck, that’s practically 90% of the women these days. So YOU are making women insta-wet. At the very least you have the gay group wanting to either bury their dick in that as or wondering how much power that ass generates when you ram your dick in their ass. 

So in the end you got  90% of the women getting wet and at least 50% of the male population wanting you. With those numbers and arbitrary statistics you got no choice but to rock those peach shorts the way you know how. Be proud my friend and more importantly be you! There is no shame!


----------



## Joliver (Jun 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> There is no shame. If you’re a religious person, as many are inclined to be, you can take comfort knowing that god apparently molded us in his image. God also wants you to be happy. So somewhere along the lines, god must have been out running errands or milling olives or whatever god did, wearing similar peach shorts.
> 
> If you’re not religious then fuck it, know that every girl is literally getting insta-wet upon first glance at that great ass. All round and muscular. At least you know the fat girls are and fuck, that’s practically 90% of the women these days. So YOU are making women insta-wet. At the very least you have the gay group wanting to either bury their dick in that as or wondering how much power that ass generates when you ram your dick in their ass.
> 
> So in the end you got  90% of the women getting wet and at least 50% of the male population wanting you. With those numbers and arbitrary statistics you got no choice but to rock those peach shorts the way you know how. Be proud my friend and more importantly be you! There is no shame!


I'm printing this out...and taking it to "the tattoo guys" and getting it tramp stamped on me. You're the best. 

Thanks B to the 3rd power G. 

Toodles.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 21, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Got a pair of peach colored shorts and a top gun shirt for father's day. Problem is the length of the peach shorts are closer to my hip bones than my knees and they make me feel more like a pansexual bottom gun than a top gun.
> 
> I have to wear them. I just want someone to tell me that wearing a pair of peach shorts that enable passersby to count number of keys on my keychain and see the buttons on my phone is ok and possibly manly.
> 
> ...


Pics


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jun 21, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Got a pair of peach colored shorts and a top gun shirt for father's day. Problem is the length of the peach shorts are closer to my hip bones than my knees and they make me feel more like a pansexual bottom gun than a top gun.
> 
> I have to wear them. I just want someone to tell me that wearing a pair of peach shorts that enable passersby to count number of keys on my keychain and see the buttons on my phone is ok and possibly manly.
> 
> ...


I love posting my memes. 
But unfortunately I could not find one to rise to this occasion.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jun 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> There is no shame. If you’re a religious person, as many are inclined to be, you can take comfort knowing that god apparently molded us in his image. God also wants you to be happy. So somewhere along the lines, god must have been out running errands or milling olives or whatever god did, wearing similar peach shorts.
> 
> If you’re not religious then fuck it, know that every girl is literally getting insta-wet upon first glance at that great ass. All round and muscular. At least you know the fat girls are and fuck, that’s practically 90% of the women these days. So YOU are making women insta-wet. At the very least you have the gay group wanting to either bury their dick in that as or wondering how much power that ass generates when you ram your dick in their ass.
> 
> So in the end you got  90% of the women getting wet and at least 50% of the male population wanting you. With those numbers and arbitrary statistics you got no choice but to rock those peach shorts the way you know how. Be proud my friend and more importantly be you! There is no shame!


I am sooo very proud of you…
I didn’t know that this kind of guys was in you..
You are actually making me take a look at myself and where I can change…
Thank You for showing me the way and making me want to be a better person..


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 21, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> I am sooo very proud of you…
> I didn’t know that this kind of guys was in you..
> You are actually making me take a look at myself and where I can change…
> Thank You for showing me the way and making me want to be a better person..


Well the thanks is all on this side of the table I can tell you that! This has taught me a lot. People really LIKE kind words more than straight up honesty. I have had it wrong all my life. Sugar-coating is the way to go. I can only sit and regret possible shallow and meaningless friendships I might have ruined because I was too straight-forward and to the point. If only I was more blindly accepting of their foibles and other minor intricacies.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 21, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


>


Ha! Once again your timing and selection of multi-media sources as a response is impeccable. I for one, certainly appreciate your sense of humor as it helps to liven the atmosphere. Downright electric. You have a GREAT day!


----------



## iGone (Jun 21, 2022)

My wife's boyfriend said I can finally workout with him,
Can you give me some advice on how to impress him in the gym so I can keep my wife pleased?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 21, 2022)

iGone said:


> My wife's boyfriend said I can finally workout with him,
> Can you give me some advice on how to impress him in the gym so I can keep my wife pleased?



Get a penis pump


----------



## iGone (Jun 21, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Get a penis pump


Unfortunately the pump will do nothing for me whilst I'm in my pink bedazzled chastity cage. She loves me for my personality and acceptance, not my sex organ. 
Thank you for the idea though!


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jun 21, 2022)

iGone said:


> My wife's boyfriend said I can finally workout with him,
> Can you give me some advice on how to impress him in the gym so I can keep my wife pleased?



You could start by putting his weights away for him?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 21, 2022)

iGone said:


> My wife's boyfriend said I can finally workout with him,
> Can you give me some advice on how to impress him in the gym so I can keep my wife pleased?


My man, there is no need to impress your wife's boyfriend. Just be yourself is all you can do. If he isn't impressed by that then there's not much else that you can do. Nobody cares what anyone else lifts in the gym, we all have to start somewhere. The important thing to remember is to consistently show up and put the hard work in. Oh and don't talk too much. When people are working out, they want to work out. It's not all about socializing. Have a great day and I certainly hope that you enjoy working out with your wife's boyfriend!


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> My man, there is no need to impress your wife's boyfriend. Just be yourself is all you can do. If he isn't impressed by that then there's not much else that you can do. Nobody cares what anyone else lifts in the gym, we all have to start somewhere. The important thing to remember is to consistently show up and put the hard work in. Oh and don't talk too much. When people are working out, they want to work out. It's not all about socializing. Have a great day and I certainly hope that you enjoy working out with your wife's boyfriend!



Im starting to hate you


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 21, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Im starting to hate you


That's ok my man. I totally respect you for your opinion. I'm sorry that you feel that way but I encourage you to be you and express who you are! You have a fantastic day! Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## nissan11 (Jun 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> That's ok my man. I totally respect you for your opinion. I'm sorry that you feel that way but I encourage you to be you and express who you are! You have a fantastic day! Thanks for stopping by!



I am going to make today a great day.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 21, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> I am going to make today a great day.


There you go! Boom! Everyone really should because today IS a great day! Enjoy my friend!


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jun 21, 2022)

I think @nissan11 found a home in this thread.


----------



## iGone (Jun 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> My man, there is no need to impress your wife's boyfriend. Just be yourself is all you can do. If he isn't impressed by that then there's not much else that you can do. Nobody cares what anyone else lifts in the gym, we all have to start somewhere. The important thing to remember is to consistently show up and put the hard work in. Oh and don't talk too much. When people are working out, they want to work out. It's not all about socializing. Have a great day and I certainly hope that you enjoy working out with your wife's boyfriend!


Thank you so much for these wise words! I'm really hoping he'll start to accept me for who I am, I could really use an allowance. I've worked so hard to afford them the finer things in life, it would be a damn shame if I'm not worthy of some ice cream money!


silentlemon1011 said:


> Im starting to hate you


He's finally letting out all of those infectious positive thoughts he's been holding within him. I guess it is true what they say about positivity being infectious, I'm hoping you'll join him soon!


----------



## shackleford (Jun 21, 2022)

a little less jekyl and a tad more hyde, please, Doctor. lets bring back that inner balance.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 21, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> You could start by putting his weights away for him?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> That's ok my man. I totally respect you for your opinion. I'm sorry that you feel that way but I encourage you to be you and express who you are! You have a fantastic day! Thanks for stopping by!



No


iGone said:


> Thank you so much for these wise words! I'm really hoping he'll start to accept me for who I am, I could really use an allowance. I've worked so hard to afford them the finer things in life, it would be a damn shame if I'm not worthy of some ice cream money!
> 
> He's finally letting out all of those infectious positive thoughts he's been holding within him. I guess it is true what they say about positivity being infectious, I'm hoping you'll join him soon!



No


----------



## iGone (Jun 21, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> No
> 
> 
> No


Momma said that Canadians are supposed to be polite and helpful folks filled to the brim with positivity. Maybe you're not really Canadian after all.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 21, 2022)

iGone said:


> Momma said that Canadians are supposed to be polite and helpful folks filled to the brim with positivity. Maybe you're not really Canadian after all.



Thats a myth
Polite talk doesnt equate to nice people.

Canadians are honestly some of the worst people ive met in the world


----------



## Achillesking (Jun 21, 2022)

Hi. It's nice here.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 21, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Hi. It's nice here.



Nope
This circle jerk is killing me.
Im hijacking this and turning it into
@BigBaldBeardGuy and @RiR0 house of bash #2


----------



## nissan11 (Jun 21, 2022)

Guys, can we just stay here forever? We never have to leave.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 21, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Nope
> This circle jerk is killing me.
> Im hijacking this and turning it into
> @BigBaldBeardGuy and @RiR0 house of bash #2


Please please please don’t. We need proper balance. The House of Bash has its place just the same as this happy little thread. There’s guys that enjoy the House of Bash, and then there’s this thread that has its own group of emotionally supportive members.


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Please please please don’t. We need proper balance. The House of Bash has its place just the same as this happy little thread. There’s guys that enjoy the House of Bash, and then there’s this thread that has its own group of emotionally supportive members.


Except the guys who really need have been avoiding it!


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Please please please don’t. We need proper balance. The House of Bash has its place just the same as this happy little thread. There’s guys that enjoy the House of Bash, and then there’s this thread that has its own group of emotionally supportive members.



There will be no balance

Dark side here, nice to meet you


----------



## iGone (Jun 21, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> There will be no balance
> 
> Dark side here, nice to meet you
> 
> View attachment 23717


It all makes sense, there isn't much sand in Canada...


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Jun 21, 2022)

In for validation 🥰🥰🥰


----------



## iGone (Jun 21, 2022)

Janoy Cresva said:


> In for validation 🥰🥰🥰


I read your name as Jason Genova


----------



## Achillesking (Jun 21, 2022)

This place makes me feel good and happy


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 21, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Except the guys who really need have been avoiding it!


Yea... I'm not sure what to do about that. I figured if I put my best foot forward and try to create a positive space for them to enjoy, they would just come in here and enjoy it. @Skullcrusher was here for a little bit but he quickly left. I don't get it.

Anyway, I'm open to suggestions on how to make this an even more positive thread! Have a great day!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 21, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> There will be no balance
> 
> Dark side here, nice to meet you
> 
> View attachment 23717


Well nice to meet you too. As I said before, everyone is welcome here. I believe each of you have your own inner lightbeams that will help to illuminate and brighten the way. Yes, even you Mr. Darkside. I hope you are enjoying your day!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 21, 2022)

Janoy Cresva said:


> In for validation 🥰🥰🥰


We validate for up to 2 hours as long as you spend a little time here looking around. Thanks for stopping by. I hope you enjoy this wonderful day!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 21, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> This place makes me feel good and happy


Ahhhh.... Excellent. I am glad that I could make your day a little more enjoyable. Just having all of you stop in to pay me a visit makes me feel good and happy, as well. Lots of good and happy going around in here. Thanks for the kind words and I hope you have a great afternoon!


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jun 21, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> This place makes me feel good and happy



At least we have a safe space to cuddle now.


----------



## nissan11 (Jun 21, 2022)

See guys, we don't need guns to feel safe.


----------



## Achillesking (Jun 21, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> At least we have a safe space to cuddle now.


That's all I ever wanted


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 21, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Happy non birthing person day!
> 
> Please take the time to reflect that many members of the LGBTQRSTUV will never get to experience this
> 
> Could the mods please change the banners to pride flag for this day?


Non-birthing person is offensive because it implies that female-to-male transgendered people who have no yet undergone gender confirmation surgery can’t be fathers and also give birth.

Transphobe.

Nothing means everything and everything means nothing.


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 21, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> See guys, we don't need guns to feel safe.


You don't need a gun to feel safe, if you truly believe a criminal will wait while you make the call for help and trust they won't attack during the 5 minute police response time.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 21, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> See guys, we don't need guns to feel safe.


Well, you're right in the sense that I prefaced everything in this thread as "this is a commonsense free zone". I don't know that we banned guns. I always imagined a positive judgement free zone where EVERYONE was armed with a shit-ton of guns and ammo, you know, to preserve the peace! Have a nice day though nevertheless!


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 21, 2022)

I don't fucking like this one bit


----------



## Stickler (Jun 21, 2022)

This thread is fucking me up.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 21, 2022)

Next thing you're going to tell me I'm not a drunk just a guy who drinks a few extra beers and needs to relax or some shit


----------



## shackleford (Jun 21, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> You don't need a gun to feel safe, if you truly believe a criminal will wait while you make the call for help and trust they won't attack during the 5 minute police response time.


5 minutes is pretty optimistic


----------



## nissan11 (Jun 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Well, you're right in the sense that I prefaced everything in this thread as "this is a commonsense free zone". I don't know that we banned guns. I always imagined a positive judgement free zone where EVERYONE was armed with a shit-ton of guns and ammo, you know, to preserve the peace! Have a nice day though nevertheless!


Surely there is no crime in the handjob thread, so why would we need guns?
Unless someone denied someone else a handjob, which would be a crime in my book.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 21, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> Surely there is no crime in the handjob thread, so why would we need guns?
> Unless someone denied someone else a handjob, which would be a crime in my book.


Crime or no crime. Guns make everything better!!! We can fire them in positive ways!


----------



## Achillesking (Jun 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Crime or no crime. Guns make everything better!!! We can fire them in positive ways!


Yea right through my mouth


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 22, 2022)

shackleford said:


> 5 minutes is pretty optimistic


Yes indeed, but that is what it is supposed to be in my area. Is it, sometimes maybe. Anyway I hope he got the gist but most likely not.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 22, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Yes indeed, but that is what it is supposed to be in my area. Is it, sometimes maybe. Anyway I hope he got the gist but most likely not.


My friend, I am certain that he got the gist! We are all here for the same purpose - to help lift and support each other. Now I trust you had a GREAT day!!!!


----------



## PZT (Jun 22, 2022)

Handies all around


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 22, 2022)

shackleford said:


> 5 minutes is pretty optimistic


Optimism is one of the things that helps to make this thread so great!!!! Thanks for acknowledging that!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 22, 2022)

PZT said:


> Handies all around


Of course bro! All day everyday. Doing our part to help each other be the best that they can be!


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jun 22, 2022)

iGone said:


> My wife's boyfriend said I can finally workout with him,
> Can you give me some advice on how to impress him in the gym so I can keep my wife pleased?


Drop your along in his face when he is about to lift the bar off of his chest..
Guaranteed to please. 😂


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jun 22, 2022)

*No really in all seriousness!!!
I am sooo confuzzzled on what is happening here….

Please bring the arrogant,self centered, mean ,nasty,tell it like it is, rude crude and socially unexceptable BBBG back…
I can’t take it anymore..
Please for the love of god rip me a new asshole or something..

Hi my name is Massmonster and I am going to take 4 grams of gear so I can look amazing for my summer vacation in July. I can’t do it without drugs so no matter what you guys say I am going to do what I want anyway..
I am going to take drugs and maybe some insulin for the finishing touches..
Is there anything else I should do to get to my goals.
Anyone BBBG?? Are you there. *


----------



## Trendkill (Jun 22, 2022)

Has anyone actually received one of these handjobs from @BigBaldBeardGuy ?  I'm asking this in the nicest most positive way I know how.  It's just that stuff like this gets offered a lot, especially online, and most of the time those good people don't follow through.  If you have received one can you please share your experience with all of us?  Positive and reaffirming comments only please.  Thanks in advance and have a fantastic day.


----------



## Stickler (Jun 22, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Has anyone actually received one of these handjobs from @BigBaldBeardGuy ?  I'm asking this in the nicest most positive way I know how.  It's just that stuff like this gets offered a lot, especially online, and most of the time those good people don't follow through.  If you have received one can you please share your experience with all of us?  Positive and reaffirming comments only please.  Thanks in advance and have a fantastic day.


My experience is he's a giving reverse scammer! He gives the handy but doesn't take the money!  Great shaft slider but horrible businessman.


----------



## Trendkill (Jun 22, 2022)

Stickler said:


> My experience is he's a giving reverse scammer! He gives the handy but doesn't take the money!  Great shaft slider but horrible businessman.


Please don't use the words "horrible" or "scammer" in your response.  These are trigger words for me and cause negative emotions that I don't like to feel.

Now, the fact that he is giving these out free is just swell.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jun 22, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Please don't use the words "horrible" or "scammer" in your response.  These are trigger words for me and cause negative emotions that I don't like to feel.
> 
> Now, the fact that he is giving these out free is just swell.


You don’t want one.. his hands are all calloused from the knurling on the bar.
He’ll rub the meat right off the shaft and laugh afterwords in a really devious way.


----------



## Trendkill (Jun 22, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> You don’t want one.. his hands are all calloused from the knurling on the bar.
> He’ll rub the meat right off the shaft and laugh afterwords in a really devious way.
> https://gfycat.com/sourweightyamericankestrel


But he is not a devious man.  He is pure of heart and only wants what's best for all of us.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jun 22, 2022)

Ya right!


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jun 22, 2022)

After he gives you a handjob


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 22, 2022)

This brings joy and laughter


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jun 22, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> This brings joy and laughter


This is so classic and wear we are at..
Poor little boy just wants a definition


----------



## Stickler (Jun 22, 2022)

Fuck you thread!  Not the people, they are fantastic, but the actual physical thread (on the server in the database) should fuck itself.

This shit is going to cause MORE needed therapy.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 22, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> *No really in all seriousness!!!
> I am sooo confuzzzled on what is happening here….
> 
> Please bring the arrogant,self centered, mean ,nasty,tell it like it is, rude crude and socially unexceptable BBBG back…
> ...



Thank you for expressing your opinion! I like that you are so open and honest. You obviously wear your thoughts on your sleeve, if you will, a real open book.

I hope that you have an excellent day today and hope that you make progress in your summer goals! Slow and steady bro, get a little bit better every day! That's all anyone can expect! You are the best!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 22, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Has anyone actually received one of these handjobs from @BigBaldBeardGuy ?  I'm asking this in the nicest most positive way I know how.  It's just that stuff like this gets offered a lot, especially online, and most of the time those good people don't follow through.  If you have received one can you please share your experience with all of us?  Positive and reaffirming comments only please.  Thanks in advance and have a fantastic day.


Nobody has taken me up on the offer and to be perfectly honest, it was more of a metaphor than a real offer. I just want everybody to be happy in this thread. The UGBB has become too mean and dark at times and I wanted to create a thread that is the exact opposite of that. Sometimes guys don't really seek advice, we just want reassuring. I wanted to provide an area here where the more insecure among us can come and get virtual hugs and soothing whispers. "Everything will be ok. I will support you."

And of course have a great day!


----------



## PZT (Jun 22, 2022)

FYI: just here to validate vaginas


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jun 22, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Thank you for expressing your opinion! I like that you are so open and honest. You obviously wear your thoughts on your sleeve, if you will, a real open book.
> 
> I hope that you have an excellent day today and hope that you make progress in your summer goals! Slow and steady bro, get a little bit better every day! That's all anyone can expect! You are the best!








BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Thank you for expressing your opinion! I like that you are so open and honest. You obviously wear your thoughts on your sleeve, if you will, a real open book.
> 
> I hope that you have an excellent day today and hope that you make progress in your summer goals! Slow and steady bro, get a little bit better every day! That's all anyone can expect! You are the best!


Nooooo


----------



## Fatkid (Jun 22, 2022)

I will not be bullied by gay guys on UG.  I am great. I am strong. I am beautiful.


----------



## iGone (Jun 22, 2022)

Fatkid said:


> I will not be bullied by gay guys on UG.  I am great. I am strong. I am beautiful.


all bullshit aside, what's up with all the homophobic shit?


----------



## Pooh6369 (Jun 22, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> "Everything will be ok. I will support you."


Could you tongue each letter of your quote in my ear, than say it to me looking in my eyes while giving me a handjob. I would find it more meaningful and reassuring!!


----------



## Achillesking (Jun 22, 2022)

iGone said:


> all bullshit aside, what's up with all the homophobic shit?


We should fuck and show everyone it's ok


----------



## iGone (Jun 22, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> We should fuck and show everyone it's ok


we could have quite the train going if you think about it. 

Or better yet, let me be the center of the yearly UGBB Bukkake party


----------



## PZT (Jun 22, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> You don’t want one.. his hands are all calloused from the knurling on the bar.
> He’ll rub the meat right off the shaft and laugh afterwords in a really devious way.


I’m use the the callous lol


----------



## PZT (Jun 22, 2022)

iGone said:


> we could have quite the train going if you think about it.
> 
> Or better yet, let me be the center of the yearly UGBB Bukkake party


We accept your offer


----------



## DEADlifter (Jun 22, 2022)

I came to this thread because I THOUGHT I had a funny comment.

I can't top @iGone volunteering to get glazed like a Krispy Kreme.  I'm out. ✌️


----------



## iGone (Jun 22, 2022)

DEADlifter said:


> I came to this thread because I THOUGHT I had a funny comment.
> 
> I can't top @iGone volunteering to get glazed like a Krispy Kreme.  I'm out. ✌️


no no no, you can _*top* _me anytime you want


----------



## Trendkill (Jun 22, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Nobody has taken me up on the offer and to be perfectly honest, it was more of a metaphor than a real offer. I just want everybody to be happy in this thread. The UGBB has become too mean and dark at times and I wanted to create a thread that is the exact opposite of that. Sometimes guys don't really seek advice, we just want reassuring. I wanted to provide an area here where the more insecure among us can come and get virtual hugs and soothing whispers. "Everything will be ok. I will support you."
> 
> And of course have a great day!


I'm trying my best to stay positive.  I thought you were genuinely offering handjobs as a token of good will and to help all of us feel better.  No you say they're not real and I'm really hurt.  I don't know how to deal with these feelings because I've been sheltered and protected from them my entire life.  I don't know what to do but I will try to stay positive.

Also what's a metaphor?  They don't teach us to read past a 3rd grade level anymore.  Is a metaphor a real life handjob?


----------



## beefnewton (Jun 22, 2022)

If he used gloves, then there would be no issues with calluses, and he could technically still say he never touched a dick... a win/win for everyone.


----------



## Achillesking (Jun 22, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> If he used gloves, then there would be no issues with calluses, and he could technically still say he never touched a dick... a win/win for everyone.


Onky fags don't want to touch dicks


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jun 22, 2022)

Fatkid said:


> I will not be bullied by gay guys on UG.  I am great. I am strong. I am beautiful.





Achillesking said:


> We should fuck and show everyone it's ok





Pooh6369 said:


> Could you tongue each letter of your quote in my ear, than say it to me looking in my eyes while giving me a handjob. I would find it more meaningful and reassuring!!





iGone said:


> we could have quite the train going if you think about it.
> 
> Or better yet, let me be the center of the yearly UGBB Bukkake party


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jun 22, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> We should fuck and show everyone it's ok


----------



## PZT (Jun 22, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> If he used gloves, then there would be no issues with calluses, and he could technically still say he never touched a dick... a win/win for everyone.


Trying to get yo prostate checked?


----------



## Achillesking (Jun 22, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


>


I'm too young to see this video apparently


----------



## Signsin1 (Jun 22, 2022)

Is this the thread where I ask if I can use Rad140 as a Test base since I dont like needles? My goal is to look like a methed out, twig looking piece of shit..like this  vvvvv


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jun 22, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Is this the thread where I ask if I can use Rad140 as a Test base since I dont like needles? My goal is to look like a methed out, twig looking piece of shit..like this  vvvvv
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does this thing have delt implants?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 22, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Does this thing have delt implants?



AIDS


----------



## Trendkill (Jun 22, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Does this thing have delt implants?


It's like a young Wilem Dafoe.  As if Wilem Dafoe was ever young but you get my point.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jun 22, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> It's like a young Wilem Dafoe.  As if Wilem Dafoe was ever young but you get my point.


Now that you mention it it kind of looks like him from the boondocks saints. Man, he's let himself go


----------



## Signsin1 (Jun 22, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> AIDS





Trendkill said:


> It's like a young Wilem Dafoe.  As if Wilem Dafoe was ever young but you get my point.


If a cracked out Wilem Dafoe and Vanilla Ice fucked then had a baby


----------



## Trendkill (Jun 22, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> If a cracked out Wilem Dafoe and Vanilla Ice fucked then had a baby


Good call on the Vanilla Ice resemblance.  

And isn't Wilem Dafoe always cracked out?  Isn't that like saying a fat Rosie O'Donnell?


----------



## Signsin1 (Jun 22, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Good call on the Vanilla Ice resemblance.
> 
> And isn't Wilem Dafoe always cracked out?  Isn't that like saying a fat Rosie O'Donnelln


Yes he is...lol


----------



## Sven Northman (Jun 22, 2022)

This is the most contrived dumbass thread....er, wait, sorry that was mean, wrong thread.


----------



## Trendkill (Jun 22, 2022)

do we all get trophies for participating in this thread?


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 22, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> do we all get trophies for participating in this thread?


You just did. It’s the love trophy


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## Fatkid (Jun 23, 2022)

Affirm me boy


----------



## Fatkid (Jun 23, 2022)

iGone said:


> no no no, you can _*top* _me anytime you want


How can you just sexually harass people and get away with it?


----------



## iGone (Jun 23, 2022)

Fatkid said:


> How can you just sexually harass people and get away with it?


It's only harassment if they ask me to stop.


----------



## Fatkid (Jun 23, 2022)

iGone said:


> It's only harassment if they ask me to stop.


Affirm me


----------



## iGone (Jun 23, 2022)

Fatkid said:


> Affirm me


No.


----------



## Joliver (Jun 23, 2022)

I lie on the Internet all day instead of doing my chores.

I lie about dieting, drugs, my exploits, politics, working out (I don't even have a gym membership). I'm actually a girl. Not a tranny, mind you. I'm a 13 year old girl that read a crusty 2006 muscle and fitness magazine at my boyfriend's dad's house while I was on the crapper faking a miscarriage so I could keep the promise ring. 

I burn ants with a magnifying glass while awaiting replies from my victims. 

 Is this ok? Am I a good person? Should I have a nice day?


----------



## Fatkid (Jun 23, 2022)

iGone said:


> No.


You wanna be my bratty gurl?


----------



## Fatkid (Jun 23, 2022)

Joliver said:


> I lie on the Internet all day instead of doing my chores.
> 
> I lie about dieting, drugs, my exploits, politics, working out (I don't even have a gym membership). I'm actually a girl. Not a tranny, mind you. I'm a 13 year old girl that read a crusty 2006 muscle and fitness magazine at my boyfriend's dad's house while I was on the crapper faking a miscarriage so I could keep the promise ring.
> 
> ...


Definitely a tranny.

Pawn the ring.

You talk to ants?


----------



## Joliver (Jun 23, 2022)

Fatkid said:


> Definitely a tranny.
> 
> Pawn the ring.
> 
> You talk to ants?



Whatever makes you Venmo me money.

I planned on it. 

Yes. Taunt would better describe it.


----------



## Fatkid (Jun 23, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Whatever makes you Venmo me money.
> 
> I planned on it.
> 
> Yes. Taunt would better describe it.


If you were a Brazilian tranny we may be able to talk.


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jun 23, 2022)

Hi boys!!!

I got banned at Meso for posting a pic of a tranny blowing itself.

I sinned.


----------



## iGone (Jun 23, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> Hi boys!!!
> 
> I got banned at Meso for posting a pic of a tranny blowing itself.
> 
> I sinned.


The only sin is not posting it here.


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jun 23, 2022)

iGone said:


> The only sin is not posting it here.


It's really the most bizarre thing you've ever seen.


----------



## iGone (Jun 23, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> It's really the most bizarre thing you've ever seen.


You greatly underestimate how much unmonitored internet time I had as a kid from 2001-2010....


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 23, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> Hi boys!!!
> 
> I got banned at Meso for posting a pic of a tranny blowing itself.
> 
> I sinned.


hey moron you will get banned here for posting dumb shit too..Dont make me post a pic of your mom blowing me


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jun 23, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> hey moron you will get banned here for posting dumb shit too..Dont make me post a pic of your mom blowing me


Dude, you are like, so good at putting people down and making fun of them!  A mom joke?!?!  Classic!!  Teach me how you do it.  I got to know.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 23, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> Dude, you are like, so good at putting people down and making fun of them!  A mom joke?!?!  Classic!!  Teach me how you do it.  I got to know.


 Don’t post your bs at ug or I’ll make sure your just a memory fag


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jun 23, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> Don’t post your bs at ug or I’ll make sure your just a memory fag


Ur like, so good at being tough too!  How do get so tough online?  Teach me!


----------



## Yano (Jun 23, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> It's really the most bizarre thing you've ever seen.


When I was younger there was porno that had just come out Debbie Does Dallas -- scene comes in the library that damn near put me in therapy , there's Ron Jeremy watching them fucking through the book shelves and he starts sucking his own dick
 ........ yanked that shit out of the vcr at warp speed and went n curled up in the closet shaking ...


----------



## iGone (Jun 23, 2022)

I thought this was the positivity thread....? lol


----------



## iGone (Jun 23, 2022)

Yano said:


> When I was younger there was porno that had just come out Debbie Does Dallas -- scene comes in the library that damn near put me in therapy , there's Ron Jeremy watching them fucking through the book shelves and he starts sucking his own dick
> ........ yanked that shit out of the vcr at warp speed and went n curled up in the closet shaking ...


anyone who says they wouldn't suck their own dick if they could is lying


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jun 23, 2022)

iGone said:


> I thought this was the positivity thread....? lol


Me too!  But Bro Bundy is like, so tough online, he's like...scary!


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jun 23, 2022)

iGone said:


> anyone who says they wouldn't suck their own dick if they could is lying


I've tried...and on my good days I could brush the tip of the head with my chin hairs.  It was an electric feeling.


----------



## Yano (Jun 23, 2022)

iGone said:


> anyone who says they wouldn't suck their own dick if they could is lying


----------



## iGone (Jun 23, 2022)

I used to be able to, and I did 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 23, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> Me too!  But Bro Bundy is like, so tough online, he's like...scary!


The purge is on around here for trolls and retards like u . You came back at the perfect time . I’m gonna slap u around all over this place pussy


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 23, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> Me too!  But Bro Bundy is like, so tough online, he's like...scary!


Why do all little bitches say the same thing ?


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jun 23, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> The purge is on around here for trolls and retards like u . You came back at the perfect time . I’m gonna slap u around all over this place pussy


There's another zinger!!  How do you do it??!  The way you put people down and make fun of them!  You got to teach me!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 23, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> There's another zinger!!  How do you do it??!  The way you put people down and make fun of them!  You got to teach me!


If you knew me retard you would know I only put down the ones who deserve it . Now you probably thought hey I know a few of these guys ., I’m home ! I can post dick pic all day now .. no asshole your not home


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jun 23, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> If you knew me retard you would know I only put down the ones who deserve it . Now you probably thought hey I know a few of these guys ., I’m home ! I can post dick pic all day now .. no asshole your not home


Please post dick pic


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 23, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> Please post dick pic


Ask your sister or mom they can describe to you my cock perfectly  .. lol


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jun 23, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> Ask your sister or mom they can describe to you my cock perfectly  .. lol


Zinger!  There's another mom joke!  How'd you get so good??!!  And you put the sister in there too?  How do you do it?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 23, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> Please post dick pic



Go try to make a sticky on the subject of tren .  Let’s see what you know on that .. probably not a damn thing .. loser prove me wrong


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 23, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> Zinger!  There's another mom joke!  How'd you get so good??!!  And you put the sister in there too?  How do you do it?


And you thought it was gonna be fun here right


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 23, 2022)

iGone said:


> I thought this was the positivity thread....? lol


This is why we can’t have nice things!!!!


----------



## Send0 (Jun 23, 2022)

iGone said:


> anyone who says they wouldn't suck their own dick if they could is lying


It's not as enjoyable as it might seem. All you can think about is the fact that you have a dick in your mouth. 😐


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jun 23, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> Go try to make a sticky on the subject of tren .  Let’s see what you know on that .. probably not a damn thing .. loser prove me wrong


Prove....ur mom



Edit: was that a good one?


----------



## Send0 (Jun 23, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> Please post dick pic


Please don't post dick pics. I'll have to move the thread to the gay red light district section 😐


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 23, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Please don't post dick pics. I'll have to move the thread to the gay red light district section 😐


Meso is smarter then us if we keep this moron here


----------



## Send0 (Jun 23, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> Meso is smarter then us if we keep this moron here


This is general chat, and an intentionally sarcastic thread at that. He hasn't broken any rules yet, and has been very mildly amusing so far.

I do remember his post history though. So it's not like we don't pay closer attention in those situations.

Edit: actually I think I confused him with TrennythingIsPossible. Looking through his post history, he's a little funny. 😅


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jun 23, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Please don't post dick pics. I'll have to move the thread to the gay red light district section 😐


Oooh!  Where's that?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 23, 2022)

Send0 said:


> This is general chat, and an intentionally sarcastic thread at that. He hasn't broken any rules yet, and has been very mildly amusing so far.
> 
> I do remember his post history though. So it's not like we don't pay closer attention in those situations.


Sarcastic???


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 23, 2022)

Send0 said:


> This is general chat, and an intentionally sarcastic thread at that. He hasn't broken any rules yet, and has been very mildly amusing so far.
> 
> I do remember his post history though. So it's not like we don't pay closer attention in those situations.
> 
> Edit: actually I think I confused him with TrennythingIsPossible. Looking through his post history, he's a little funny. 😅


He’s a complete clown and a retard to every girl member we have


----------



## Send0 (Jun 23, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Sarcastic???


Oh, you really mean everything in here?

In that case, I'm genuinely concerned for your mental health and physical safety. 

Blink twice if someone is forcing you to do this. Blink once if you want to give me a tug job. Blink no times for a mushroom stamp, and blink a random number of times to touch tips.


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jun 23, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> Meso is smarter then us if we keep this moron here


Who made you a moderator?  I haven't done anything against the rules.

I'll poop in ur mouth, meanie


----------



## Send0 (Jun 23, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> He’s a complete clown and a retard to every girl member we have


I see it now. Issued warning, watching for continued behavior to take the next step.


----------



## Send0 (Jun 23, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> Who made you a moderator?  I haven't done anything against the rules.
> 
> I'll poop in ur mouth, meanie


Now your instigating drama (rule #1), where as before you were being mildly amusing.

Warning #2, next one will result in a ban.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 23, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> Who made you a moderator?  I haven't done anything against the rules.
> 
> I'll poop in ur mouth, meanie


Homie I don’t like you .. I’ll do and say what the fuck I want here without being a mod . You wouldn’t do shit to me . Your either a 20 something retard or a 50 something loser .


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jun 23, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> Homie I don’t like you .. I’ll do and say what the fuck I want here without being a mod . You wouldn’t do shit to me . Your either a 20 something retard or a 50 something loser .


All I wanted was for you to like me


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jun 23, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Now your instigating drama (rule #1), where as before you were being mildly amusing.
> 
> Warning #2, next one will result in a ban.


I like to be mildly amusing.  I'll keep it at that.


----------



## iGone (Jun 23, 2022)

Send0 said:


> It's not as enjoyable as it might seem. All you can think about is the fact that you have a dick in your mouth. 😐


and that's a bad thing...?


----------



## Yano (Jun 23, 2022)

iGone said:


> and that's a bad thing...?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 23, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Oh, you really mean everything in here?
> 
> In that case, I'm genuinely concerned for your mental health and physical safety.
> 
> Blink twice if someone is forcing you to do this. Blink once if you want to give me a tug job. Blink no times for a mushroom stamp, and blink a random number of times to touch tips.


I can’t blink at all. I’m watching my once beautiful thread being engulfed in flames! This is horrible. I created this thread so that we would have at least one area where guys could be positive and encouraging but now look at it. They’re biting each other’s heads off.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 23, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Now your instigating drama (rule #1), where as before you were being mildly amusing.
> 
> Warning #2, next one will result in a ban.


All these meanies should be banned. 

*wipes tears away from my eyes and sniffles silently while strengthening my bottom lip and says with conviction:

“They are ruining my thread.”


----------



## Yano (Jun 23, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> All these meanies should be banned.
> 
> *wipes tears away from my eyes and sniffles silently while strengthening my bottom lip and says with conviction:
> 
> “They are ruining my thread.”


----------



## Signsin1 (Jun 23, 2022)

Fatkid said:


> How can you just sexually harass people and get away with it?


I heard theres a dude here called "Uncle Rapey"...You should ask him..lol


----------



## PZT (Jun 23, 2022)

all you bootiful bishes are scholars


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 23, 2022)

Joliver said:


> I lie on the Internet all day instead of doing my chores.
> 
> I lie about dieting, drugs, my exploits, politics, working out (I don't even have a gym membership). I'm actually a girl. Not a tranny, mind you. I'm a 13 year old girl that read a crusty 2006 muscle and fitness magazine at my boyfriend's dad's house while I was on the crapper faking a miscarriage so I could keep the promise ring.
> 
> ...


Joliver for mod


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 23, 2022)

Bunch of gheys in here now


----------



## Pooh6369 (Jun 24, 2022)

Can we just get in a circle naked and check each other's prostate. And drink champagne and talk about our feeling after. Lotta anger here☮️✌️🏳️🕊️

Edit...Or drink a Shirley Temple or Wine Coolers want to give my circle options!!! Somebody PM'd me about man milk not sure what that is. I'll have to Google that one???


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 24, 2022)

Pooh6369 said:


> Can we just get in a circle naked and check each other's prostate. And drink champagne and talk about our feeling after. Lotta anger here☮️✌️🏳️🕊️



Dont threaten me with a good time


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 24, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Bunch of gheys in here now


Are you suggesting I should start a “No Gays Allowed” thread next? This one didn’t work out so well.


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jun 24, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Bunch of gheys in here now


Get the gay out of UGBB


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 24, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> Get the gay out of UGBB


So leave


----------



## aristeas (Jun 24, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Ok. It has become abundantly clear that a lot of members think the forum has gotten too “mean”. To do my part in correcting that, I decided to start this thread.
> 
> That’s right softy fuckers this is the thread to post your stupid shit and I will cringe but still reply with positivity. This is going to be a nicey nice place to post. No matter how dumb or retarded you are doing things, this will be judgement free. Hell, what the fuck. Common sense free too!
> 
> Post up and I’ll give you your daily affirmation and validation. You do everything so well. We all envy you.


Honestly the “meanness” of this place is fresh. Sometimes a man needs to be called fatty to get up in the morning. And I think it’s great that people on these forums care if a stranger does some dumb shit and calls them out on it.


----------



## PZT (Jun 24, 2022)

Happy Friday fk faces!!!


----------



## PZT (Jun 24, 2022)

PZT said:


> Happy Friday fk faces!!!


Wait wrong thread


----------



## Alex the Great (Jun 24, 2022)

Hey, I'm new, I've been hearing that I can take AAS to increase protein synthesis and can get muscular without even working out much.  Is that right?

I don't really like to exercise but i want to get bigger so I'm probably gonna use injectable Winstrol.

I definitely like how nice people are in this thread. Btw sorry to hear about @MindlessWork. Sounded like a rough way to go.


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 24, 2022)

Alex the Great said:


> Hey, I'm new, I've been hearing that I can take AAS to increase protein synthesis and can get muscular without even working out much.  Is that right?
> 
> I don't really like to exercise but i want to get bigger so I'm probably gonna use injectable Winstrol.



No. Muscles do not grow without stimulus. They need to experience microtears so they can heal and grow back bigger. Without exercise, all you're doing is messing up your endocrine system.

"I don't really like to exercise but i want to get bigger so I'm probably gonna use injectable Winstrol."

Terrible idea.


----------



## iGone (Jun 24, 2022)

Yano said:


> View attachment 23802





Iron1 said:


> No. Muscles do not grow without stimulus. They need to experience microtears so they can heal and grow back bigger. Without exercise, all you're doing is messing up your endocrine system.
> 
> "I don't really like to exercise but i want to get bigger so I'm probably gonna use injectable Winstrol."
> 
> Terrible idea.


i'm going to go out on a limb here and say he's trolling lol
account created last week and his first post mentions mindless 🤔


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 24, 2022)

iGone said:


> i'm going to go out on a limb here and say he's trolling lol
> account created last week and his first post mentions mindless 🤔



Probably, but I still approach others with the assumption that they're presenting themselves in good faith.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jun 24, 2022)

But did anyone receive a handjob yet?


----------



## iGone (Jun 24, 2022)

DEADlifter said:


> But did anyone receive a handjob yet?


the fun's already been ruined. They're only metaphorical handjobs 😡


----------



## Signsin1 (Jun 24, 2022)

DEADlifter said:


> But did anyone receive a handjob yet?


No, but Valdosta has some sweet gyno you could jerk off to


----------



## DEADlifter (Jun 24, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> No, but Valdosta has some sweet gyno you could jerk off to


I quit following the gram and a half thread.  Guess I know how it's going now.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 24, 2022)

DEADlifter said:


> I quit following the gram and a half thread.  Guess I know how it's going now.


Naw, he had gyno already and thought it would be better to just grow some extra flab around his titties to mask it (i.e., get fat).  Oh and yeah, he decided to drop any AI and of course run his cycle at 1.5 grams.
The guy is fucking brilliant.


----------



## Trendkill (Jun 24, 2022)

DEADlifter said:


> But did anyone receive a handjob yet?





iGone said:


> the fun's already been ruined. They're only metaphorical handjobs 😡


This is my biggest disappointment at UGBB so far.  I though this thread was all about positivity and making people happy and it's all been ruined.  I want my money back and I'm thinking about rioting too.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 24, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> This is my biggest disappointment at UGBB so far.  I though this thread was all about positivity and making people happy and it's all been ruined.  I want my money back and I'm thinking about rioting too.


If you do that, Ill have my guys shoot you with tear gas and then Ill go stand in front of a church and hold a bible upside down. I take my Christianity seriously whatever Christianity is.  I take my riots even more seriously. Don't be a thug unless you are storming the capitol.


----------



## CJ (Jun 24, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Naw, he had gyno already and thought it would be better to just grow some extra flab around his titties to mask it (i.e., get fat).....


I think I'd just buy looser fitting shirts. 🤔


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jun 24, 2022)

DEADlifter said:


> But did anyone receive a handjob yet?


I am telling you bro … pass on the offer..
*BBBG HANDS!!!!
Shit will tear you open..

*


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jun 24, 2022)

*and that is the left one..
The right
One which is his handy hand is way worse.

*
It’s your Dick but don’t say I didn’t warn you..


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 24, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> *and that is the left one..
> The right
> One which is his handy hand is way worse.
> View attachment 23854
> ...


I mean will you atleast use vasolene


----------



## Send0 (Jun 24, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> *and that is the left one..
> The right
> One which is his handy hand is way worse.
> View attachment 23854
> ...


I'll take that. The textured leather feeling just hits different 🤤


----------



## Signsin1 (Jun 24, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I'll take that. The textured leather feeling just hits different


And leaves a radical chaffing


----------



## Pooh6369 (Jun 24, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> *and that is the left one..
> The right
> One which is his handy hand is way worse.
> View attachment 23854
> ...


Don't see any problems, all I see is hard working man hands with a great grip!!!


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jun 25, 2022)

Pooh6369 said:


> Don't see any problems, all I see is hard working man hands with a great grip!!!


Well I couldn’t agree with you more .
So for me when I run one out I usually wear a pair of my side dish gloves.. 
The pink
Ones with the ribs on them.😂🤙🤪🤪


----------



## Pooh6369 (Jun 25, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Well I couldn’t agree with you more .
> So for me when I run one out I usually wear a pair of my side dish gloves..
> The pink
> Ones with the ribs on them.😂🤙🤪🤪


Totally relate and agree, here's a fun thing to do, switch to a different hand with the glove make sure your other hand doesn't know. Has all the thrill of have a side bitch. And it's free!!!


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 25, 2022)

Pooh6369 said:


> Totally relate and agree, here's a fun thing to do, switch to a different hand with the glove make sure your other hand doesn't know. Has all the thrill of have a side bitch. And it's free!!!


I tried I just can’t keep the rhythm going


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 25, 2022)

Pooh6369 said:


> Totally relate and agree, here's a fun thing to do, switch to a different hand with the glove make sure your other hand doesn't know. Has all the thrill of have a side bitch. And it's free!!!


Yea? I just tried and I couldn’t help but feel like my side bitch had Down syndrome.


----------



## Pooh6369 (Jun 25, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Yea? I just tried and I couldn’t help but feel like my side bitch had Down syndrome.


If the bitch completed the job does it matter??? You could use my left hand, me and my right hand watch could be voyeuristic??


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jul 2, 2022)

aristeas said:


> Honestly the “meanness” of this place is fresh. Sometimes a man needs to be called fatty to get up in the morning. And I think it’s great that people on these forums care if a stranger does some dumb shit and calls them out on it.



I like to be cuddled with words


----------



## PZT (Jul 2, 2022)

Bunch’s sexy fkin sluts in here


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 2, 2022)

Pump is a driver growth because hgh, oxygen, mitochondria, atp, and some other shit that I don’t understand.


----------



## shackleford (Jul 2, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Pump is a driver growth because hgh, oxygen, mitochondria, atp, and some other shit that I don’t understand.


youre right! I'm so proud of your astute scientifical observations.


----------



## Texan69 (Jul 2, 2022)

shackleford said:


> View attachment 23636


----------



## TODAY (Jul 2, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Pump is a driver growth because hgh, oxygen, mitochondria, atp, and some other shit that I don’t understand.


Yes, but we must also consider the aberrations of trickle-down sarcoplasmic hypertrophy in the proximal heads.


----------



## TODAY (Jul 2, 2022)

I present the following evidence:


----------



## TODAY (Jul 2, 2022)

Furthermore,


----------



## TODAY (Jul 2, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Furthermore,


As we all know, powerlifters do not have the ability to dispose of glucose via the Krabs cycle. Thus, the tribulus is boosting testosterone via the pump.

This is very simple stuff.


----------



## TODAY (Jul 2, 2022)

I rest my case.


----------



## shackleford (Jul 2, 2022)

TODAY said:


> I rest my case.


you blinded me with science.


----------



## Butch_C (Jul 6, 2022)

shackleford said:


> you blinded me with science.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 6, 2022)

Unfortunately age and being married to Steven Seagal weren't very kind.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> View attachment 24318
> 
> 
> Unfortunately age and being married to Steven Seagal weren't very kind.


So hard to cheat age. It creeps on us all


----------



## PZT (Jul 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> View attachment 24318
> 
> 
> Unfortunately age and being married to Steven Seagal weren't very kind.


I still skull fk her lights out


----------



## Joliver (Jul 6, 2022)

Somebody broke my stone carving and I'm inconsolable. Someone help me cope....









						Georgia Guidestones demolished after bombing damages mysterious monument
					

The Georgia Guidestones have since been demolished due to safety concerns.




					www.wsbtv.com


----------



## Butch_C (Jul 6, 2022)

PZT said:


> I still skull fk her lights out


Agree!


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 6, 2022)

Meanwhile,
Toronto continues to be a retarded place to work






						Instagram
					






					www.instagram.com
				




How the fuck do you even manage that?


----------



## shackleford (Jul 6, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Meanwhile,
> Toronto continues to be a retarded place to work
> 
> 
> ...


holy crap.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 6, 2022)

someone blew the georgia guide stones to shit.. A true man did that


----------



## shackleford (Jul 6, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Meanwhile,
> Toronto continues to be a retarded place to work
> 
> 
> ...


looks like he got caught in the tag line.
Is this guy alive?


----------



## shackleford (Jul 6, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Somebody broke my stone carving and I'm inconsolable. Someone help me cope....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they'll investigate this... but continue to remove the monuments for the patriots who died for their country.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 30, 2022)

I found my safe place! Thanks, BBBG! 

I'm probably gonna just hang out in here and run an oral only cycle with a DNP Kickstart.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 30, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> I found my safe place! Thanks, BBBG!
> 
> I'm probably gonna just hang out in here and run an oral only cycle with a DNP Kickstart.


Don’t forget the insulin


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 30, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> I found my safe place! Thanks, BBBG!
> 
> I'm probably gonna just hang out in here and run an oral only cycle with a DNP Kickstart.



No. You don’t need this safe place young Slab. The entire forum is now one big giant safe space where you are free to do whatever you want and everyone will respect you. 

Now run along young Slab. Run as fast as you can! There’s a whole safe world to explore!


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 30, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Don’t forget the insulin


Thanks, buddy! I almost forgot about it!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 30, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Don’t forget the insulin



Did you just suggest that he was stupid? We need a mod in here to clean up this mess now.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 30, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Thanks, buddy! I almost forgot about it!



Any time. I’m always happy to help! That’s what makes this community so amazing! 😃


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 30, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Did you just suggest that he was stupid? We need a mod in here to clean up this mess now.


Sir I would never insinuate another member of the forum was stupid! 

I was simply reminding my friend in case it was an oversight in his protocol 

Good day sir


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 30, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Sir I would never insinuate another member of the forum was stupid!
> 
> I was simply reminding my friend in case it was an oversight in his protocol
> 
> Good day sir



Oh right! Thank you for the clarification. I appreciate that and I must apologize for my misreading. 

And a door day to you too, sir.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 30, 2022)

I just want handjobs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 30, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I just want handjobs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sir this is very aggressive and makes me uncomfortable. Please refrain from such vulgar comments 

Thank you


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 30, 2022)

If there was a forum for cuckholds, this is how they would speak to each other no doubt


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 30, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> If there was a forum for cuckholds, this is how they would speak to each other no doubt



This is how I talk all day. I use to come to the forums to escape that world. Now it’s full time 24/7 apparently.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 30, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> If there was a forum for cuckholds, this is how they would speak to each other no doubt


Welcome to new and improved ug bodybuilding


----------



## JuiceTrain (Aug 30, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Did you just suggest that he was stupid? We need a mod in here to clean up this mess now.



😭😭


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 30, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Welcome to new and improved ug bodybuilding


Since we’re adopting the cuck language

Would anyone like to fuck my wife while I watch?


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 30, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Since we’re adopting the cuck language
> 
> Would anyone like to fuck my wife while I watch?


send me a pic of the wife and Ill let you know
also you are not allowed to look me in the eye


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 30, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> send me a pic of the wife and Ill let you know
> also you are not allowed to look me in the eye


No fucking deal then.

I’ll meet you half way at quickly adverted eye contact


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 30, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> No fucking deal then.
> 
> I’ll meet you half way at quickly adverted eye contact


fine


----------



## JuiceTrain (Aug 30, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I just want handjobs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain (Aug 30, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 26971


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 30, 2022)

Hello friends.  I feel this thread needs a bump. 

Remember that this can be our safe space, together.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 30, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Hello friends.  I feel this thread needs a bump.
> 
> Remember that this can be our safe space, together.



Indeed
Namaste good sir

Flow like water and shit like that


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 30, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Hello friends.  I feel this thread needs a bump.
> 
> Remember that this can be our safe space, together.


What a thoughtful notion! I appreciate you!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 30, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Hello friends.  I feel this thread needs a bump.
> 
> Remember that this can be our safe space, together.



This thread is the cancer that spread to the entire forum! It must be eradicated!


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 31, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> This thread is the cancer that spread to the entire forum! It must be eradicated!



Look back to the first pages
I fucking told you this was a bad idea


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 31, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Look back to the first pages
> I fucking told you this was a bad idea



How did you knoooooow?!


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 31, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> How did you knoooooow?!



To be fair i just say words
Im not even sure i said this was a bad idea
I just say things and hope no one is proactive enough to check


----------



## PZT (Aug 31, 2022)

I’m reporting this shit


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 31, 2022)

PZT said:


> I’m reporting this shit


You just said shit in a thread that is supposed to be positive. I am reporting this asap!


----------



## PZT (Aug 31, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> You just said shit in a thread that is supposed to be positive. I am reporting this asap!


Reporting your reporting if you reporting me


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 31, 2022)

PZT said:


> Reporting your reporting if you reporting me


I am rubber you are glue!


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 31, 2022)

How wonderful! It's great that you two feel safe to use the report function! I hope you have a fantastic day!


----------



## PZT (Aug 31, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> How wonderful! It's great that you two feel safe to use the report function! I hope you have a fantastic day!





Butch_C said:


> I am rubber you are glue!


Ok we can closed this thread now lol


----------



## bruizy (Sep 2, 2022)

Hey guys I've been feeling down in the dumps lately, everyone here seems really nice and loving, could you whisper sweet nothings in my ear?


----------



## beefnewton (Sep 2, 2022)

bruizy said:


> Hey guys I've been feeling down in the dumps lately, everyone here seems really nice and loving, could you whisper sweet nothings in my ear?



Not gonna waste my time unless I can wrap my hands around a big ol' hog.


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 2, 2022)

bruizy said:


> Hey guys I've been feeling down in the dumps lately, everyone here seems really nice and loving, could you whisper sweet nothings in my ear?


Chin up, pal! Life is full of opportunities! Sometimes it takes rain for us to notice the sun after!


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 2, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> Not gonna waste my time unless I can wrap my hands around a big ol' hog.


BeefNewton! He is a person with dreams and feelings!


----------



## bruizy (Sep 2, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> Not gonna waste my time unless I can wrap my hands around a big ol' hog.


I'm not going to lie, I don't know if you're referencing something I should know, but you mentioned big hogs and that got me happy again


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 2, 2022)

bruizy said:


> Hey guys I've been feeling down in the dumps lately, everyone here seems really nice and loving, could you whisper sweet nothings in my ear?



It’s times like that where I just need to get away. Come take a trip with me….

Ah. This is nice isn’t it. Just you, me, and the sunshine out for a nice walk. It sure is nice and peaceful out here in the country. Fresh air. Chirping birds. The occasional little bunny rabbit hoping along. 

Let’s go up this way. Just watch your step, it gets a little steep. Nothing like some vigorous exercise to get the mind reset. Just allow yourself to zone out, listening to your own heart beat and your own breathing. Not much further. 

There it is. Isn’t it spectacular. It’s amazing how this rock outcrop resisted the weathering allowing this great view of the valley below. Just stare out there, you can see for miles. Hey, come over here to the ledge. If you stand just right, it feels like you’re flying. 

I’m sorry? What was that? Say it a little louder. Push you? Well, alright. Bye-bye @bruizy. Oh wait…. Or maybe that was “hug you”. Oh well it’s too late now. This always seems to happen.


----------



## bruizy (Sep 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> It’s times like that where I just need to get away. Come take a trip with me….
> 
> Ah. This is nice isn’t it. Just you, me, and the sunshine out for a nice walk. It sure is nice and peaceful out here in the country. Fresh air. Chirping birds. The occasional little bunny rabbit hoping along.
> 
> ...


Do you just have these ready to go? That was fucking hilarious man 😂


----------



## shackleford (Sep 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> It’s times like that where I just need to get away. Come take a trip with me….
> 
> Ah. This is nice isn’t it. Just you, me, and the sunshine out for a nice walk. It sure is nice and peaceful out here in the country. Fresh air. Chirping birds. The occasional little bunny rabbit hoping along.
> 
> ...


this sounds earily similar to a murder that happened near me.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 2, 2022)

bruizy said:


> Do you just have these ready to go? That was fucking hilarious man 😂



I’ve been using that similar story for the past 5 years. Some versions it’s a building. Some versions it’s a bridge. It’s just a kind and nice way to tell people to go kill themself. Mostly new sources.


----------



## bruizy (Sep 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I’ve been using that similar story for the past 5 years. Some versions it’s a building. Some versions it’s a bridge. It’s just a kind and nice way to tell people to go kill themself. Mostly new sources.


I really liked the way you painted a picture of the eventual crime scene, for a story that's been 5 years in the making however, you could have added a bit more detail like the outfit I was wearing for this occasion but hey, we're not known for our eloquence 🤭


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 2, 2022)

PZT said:


> Reporting your reporting if you reporting me


Report you, report me
Report it for always, that's the way it should be
Report you, report me
Report it together, naturally


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 2, 2022)

bruizy said:


> I really liked the way you painted a picture of the eventual crime scene, for a story that's been 5 years in the making however, you could have added a bit more detail like the outfit I was wearing for this occasion but hey, we're not known for our eloquence 🤭



See, that’s a nice thought. But you have to understand your audience. You write too much and nobody reads the wall of words. Everything needs to be carefully balanced.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 2, 2022)

bruizy said:


> Hey guys I've been feeling down in the dumps lately, everyone here seems really nice and loving, could you whisper sweet nothings in my ear?



Part of me sees a new member like you coming in here and I want to be nice and say hi and introduce you around to muh budz. 

The other part of me.....needs a new skin lamp for my coffee table.


----------



## bruizy (Sep 2, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Part of me sees a new member like you coming in here and I want to be nice and say hi and introduce you around to muh budz.
> 
> The other part of me.....needs a new skin lamp for my coffee table.


Hey man I get it, I know you guys are weary of new members and the idiocy we normally bring to forums like these, I myself am new to the whole world of steroid usage and find myself seeing noobies asking the same stupid questions I have and getting roasted in the replies. I’ve initially registered on forums like here and Meso just so I can begin my research into steroids and find myself a source before I get on a cycle myself, with no intention of sticking around or contributing anything, but seeing the borderline homosexual tendencies and camaraderie between you guys beneath all the inside jokes and insults is really refreshing, and I would love to be part of this community. 

also….

c0uLd yoU reComMenD a go0d soUrce?


----------



## Joliver (Sep 2, 2022)

bruizy said:


> Hey man I get it, I know you guys are weary of new members and the idiocy we normally bring to forums like these, I myself am new to the whole world of steroid usage and find myself seeing noobies asking the same stupid questions I have and getting roasted in the replies. I’ve initially registered on forums like here and Meso just so I can begin my research into steroids and find myself a source before I get on a cycle myself, with no intention of sticking around or contributing anything, but seeing the borderline homosexual tendencies and camaraderie between you guys beneath all the inside jokes and insults is really refreshing, and I would love to be part of this community.
> 
> also….
> 
> c0uLd yoU reComMenD a go0d soUrce?



Well, welcome aboard. Unfortunately, I don't have any friends to introduce you to. But...I don't really have a coffee table either, soooo....


----------



## bruizy (Sep 2, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Well, welcome aboard. Unfortunately, I don't have any friends to introduce you to. But...I don't really have a coffee table either, soooo....


I have a spare, drop your address here and I’ll sort you out!


----------



## Fatkid (Sep 6, 2022)

bruizy said:


> Hey man I get it, I know you guys are weary of new members and the idiocy we normally bring to forums like these, I myself am new to the whole world of steroid usage and find myself seeing noobies asking the same stupid questions I have and getting roasted in the replies. I’ve initially registered on forums like here and Meso just so I can begin my research into steroids and find myself a source before I get on a cycle myself, with no intention of sticking around or contributing anything, but seeing the borderline homosexual tendencies and camaraderie between you guys beneath all the inside jokes and insults is really refreshing, and I would love to be part of this community.
> 
> also….
> 
> c0uLd yoU reComMenD a go0d soUrce?


Lol bro this forum is super toxic. Nothing refreshing about it. Ug is  Like mini redditt with a bunch of know it all dickheads. Some good folks sure, majority not.


----------



## CJ (Sep 6, 2022)

Fatkid said:


> Lol bro this forum is super toxic. Nothing refreshing about it. Ug is  Like mini redditt with a bunch of know it all dickheads. Some good folks sure, majority not.


We've had 616 active members today. By your estimation, how many are dickheads?


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 6, 2022)

Fatkid said:


> Lol bro this forum is super toxic. Nothing refreshing about it. Ug is  Like mini redditt with a bunch of know it all dickheads. Some good folks sure, majority not.


Respected member, 

Could you please refrain from using such harsh language in this subforum. This is a place for us to feel safe and appreciated. I understand you are passionate about your point of view, but I think it would be beneficial to direct that the energy into something more positive like needlepoint or baking. 

Respectfully, 

Slab


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Sep 6, 2022)

Fatkid said:


> Lol bro this forum is super toxic. Nothing refreshing about it. Ug is  Like mini redditt with a bunch of know it all dickheads. Some good folks sure, majority not.



Welcome to any uncensored forum. You have options. ASF. BoP. Censored for easy reading. No toxicity. Just hand holding, shill happy members that will be glad to help you out because in turn you're helping them out.

You could maybe also just leave a thread if it doesn't suit your tastes. When these goofs go on about doritos and takis for multiple pages i just scroll to the top and see what other threads have new posts.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 6, 2022)

Fatkid said:


> Lol bro this forum is super toxic. Nothing refreshing about it. Ug is  Like mini redditt with a bunch of know it all dickheads. Some good folks sure, majority not.



Awwwwww
Im sorry to hear that.
Want a hug little buddy?



CJ said:


> We've had 616 active members today. By your estimation, how many are dickheads?



615


----------



## Joliver (Sep 6, 2022)

Fatkid said:


> Lol bro this forum is super toxic. Nothing refreshing about it. Ug is  Like mini redditt with a bunch of know it all dickheads. Some good folks sure, majority not.



Will you sign my log before you go? I don't get a lot of attention. And I thought maybe we shared a few good jokes. People generally revile me here. 😔


----------



## bruizy (Sep 6, 2022)

Fatkid said:


> Lol bro this forum is super toxic. Nothing refreshing about it. Ug is  Like mini redditt with a bunch of know it all dickheads. Some good folks sure, majority not.


I do not agree with the polarising views held by this fatkid. Please refrain from quoting me ever again, or I will cry


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 6, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Will you sign my log before you go? I don't get a lot of attention. And I thought maybe we shared a few good jokes. People generally revile me here. 😔


Don't worry, buddy! He needle pointed this for you.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 6, 2022)

bruizy said:


> I do not agree with the polarising views held by this fatkid. Please refrain from quoting me ever again, or I will cry



Yoire all good
I have a soft spot for anyone that uses ReTaRd LeTeRiNg


----------



## Joliver (Sep 6, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Don't worry, buddy! He needle pointed this for you.
> View attachment 27635



Man...that's nice. What a solid dude. And talented too. Needlepoint is a lost art.


----------



## bruizy (Sep 6, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Yoire all good
> I have a soft spot for anyone that uses ReTaRd LeTeRiNg


Does this mean I’m granted immunity for future stupid comments I make?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 6, 2022)

bruizy said:


> Does this mean I’m granted immunity for future stupid comments I make?



No


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 6, 2022)

Fatkid said:


> Lol bro this forum is super toxic. Nothing refreshing about it. Ug is  Like mini redditt with a bunch of know it all dickheads. Some good folks sure, majority not.



Well look at you Mr Grumpy Pants who shit in your cheerios this morning? Hang around long enough and you might just develop a little sense of humor and not be such a miserable grouch. Maybe a smile or two would help cheer up your day. You got this. Come on, just one little smile. No? Ok. We’ll try again next time big fella.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 6, 2022)

416 posts 21 pages and I still haven't gotten a hand job.


----------



## bruizy (Sep 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> No






Me waiting for my punishment after I verbally assault a respected member even though triple B told me not to


----------



## Cochino (Sep 6, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> 416 posts 21 pages and I still haven't gotten a hand job.


I haven't even gotten a reach around.


----------



## Cochino (Sep 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Well look at you Mr Grumpy Pants who shit in your cheerios this morning? Hang around long enough and you might just develop a little sense of humor and not be such a miserable grouch. Maybe a smile or two would help cheer up your day. You got this. Come on, just one little smile. No? Ok. We’ll try again next time big fella.


Well to be fair their are some dickheads on here and I'm one of those.  Maybe he doesn't like dickheads 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Fatkid (Sep 20, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Well look at you Mr Grumpy Pants who shit in your cheerios this morning? Hang around long enough and you might just develop a little sense of humor and not be such a miserable grouch. Maybe a smile or two would help cheer up your day. You got this. Come on, just one little smile. No? Ok. We’ll try again next time big fella.


You misspelled Gooch


----------



## PZT (Sep 20, 2022)

Need a good pole smoke today. Somebody call me pretty.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 20, 2022)

PZT said:


> Need a good pole smoke today. Somebody call me pretty.



Can you identify as a female if I do?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 20, 2022)

PZT said:


> Need a good pole smoke today. Somebody call me pretty.



You pretty


----------



## PZT (Sep 20, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Can you identify as a female if I do?


Scissors?


----------



## PZT (Sep 20, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You pretty


You sweet thang you


----------



## Methyl mike (Sep 29, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Ok. It has become abundantly clear that a lot of members think the forum has gotten too “mean”. To do my part in correcting that, I decided to start this thread.
> 
> That’s right softy fuckers this is the thread to post your stupid shit and I will cringe but still reply with positivity. This is going to be a nicey nice place to post. No matter how dumb or retarded you are doing things, this will be judgement free. Hell, what the fuck. Common sense free too!
> 
> Post up and I’ll give you your daily affirmation and validation. You do everything so well. We all envy you.


Hi big guy,

So I feel like no matter how hard I try in life, bad luck always brings me down.

The harder I work, the more unbelievable my bad luck seems to get.

It gets me real depressed and all, I don't know what to do.

Sometimes I was old reruns of Superman in my tidy white underpants while I wonder, what if superman was you? 

Superman would be big bald but friendly, a happy going guy,

someone who would want to hold my hand when crossing a stream, watching ducks swim by.

All at once my grey skies clear and I can face another day,

Oh please oh please, oh merciful God, give me a superbigbaldman I pray!

Maybe my wish will come true today


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 1, 2022)

Thread fails to affirm my needy ass and the emotional trainwreck that I endure continues...


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 1, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> Thread fails to affirm my needy ass and the emotional trainwreck that I endure continues...


You’re not needy or emotional. You’re unique and have standards and are emotionally healthy enough to be vulnerable.


----------



## trenbalognasamiches17 (Oct 1, 2022)

Hey everyone, first post. Who is a g2g source, started lifting a few weeks ago and ready to start my first cycle (thinking test, deca, tren maybe some halo) but need a source.


----------



## Mythos (Oct 1, 2022)

trenbalognasamiches17 said:


> Hey everyone, first post. Who is a g2g source, started lifting a few weeks ago and ready to start my first cycle (thinking test, deca, tren maybe some halo) but need a source.


You're straight to the point and we like that here.. First cycle keep it simple, as much tren E and halo as you can fit into a 3ml barrel 3x a week and any sarms you can get ahold of. No need to lift, just do a couple pushups and walk around the mall. As far as g2g source we were kinda hoping you had one cause we can't find any..


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 1, 2022)

trenbalognasamiches17 said:


> Hey everyone, first post. Who is a g2g source, started lifting a few weeks ago and ready to start my first cycle (thinking test, deca, tren maybe some halo) but need a source.


@The Phoenix


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 5, 2022)

trenbalognasamiches17 said:


> Hey everyone, first post. Who is a g2g source, started lifting a few weeks ago and ready to start my first cycle (thinking test, deca, tren maybe some halo) but need a source.


2/10


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 5, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You’re not needy or emotional. You’re unique and have standards and are emotionally healthy enough to be vulnerable.


.....ok


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 5, 2022)

Mythos said:


> You're straight to the point and we like that here.. First cycle keep it simple, as much tren E and halo as you can fit into a 3ml barrel 3x a week and any sarms you can get ahold of. No need to lift, just do a couple pushups and walk around the mall. As far as g2g source we were kinda hoping you had one cause we can't find any..


Mmmm little bit wordy and contrived, 6/10


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 5, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> @The Phoenix


Succinct and timing is excellent/relevant, 10/10


----------



## Mythos (Oct 5, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> Mmmm little bit wordy and contrived, 6/10


I'll try harder next time.. I know that I will have to put in a lot more effort to win this highly competitive event in the asshole Olympics


----------



## PZT (Oct 5, 2022)

Here for handies


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 5, 2022)

Mythos said:


> I'll try harder next time.. I know that I will have to put in a lot more effort to win this highly competitive event in the asshole Olympics


The thing is you tried too hard, being a condescending asshole has to appear natural and effortless for it to be effective. 

See @MisterSuperGod for many great examples of how it's done.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 5, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> The thing is you tried too hard, being a condescending asshole has to appear natural and effortless for it to be effective.
> 
> See @MisterSuperGod for many great examples of how it's done.


You're a cunt but I like you.


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 5, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> You're a cunt but I like you.


9/10 for the clairvoyance and efficiency


----------



## Mythos (Oct 5, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> The thing is you tried too hard, being a condescending asshole has to appear natural and effortless for it to be effective.
> 
> See @MisterSuperGod for many great examples of how it's done.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 5, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> The thing is you tried too hard, being a condescending asshole has to appear natural and effortless for it to be effective.
> 
> See @MisterSuperGod for many great examples of how it's done.


Whoa whoa whoa. This is a NICE thread. I appreciate the way you made @MisterSuperGod feel good but I think you need to take @Mythos feelings into consideration. He tried. And I personally do not believe that you can ever try TOO hard. Point out the positives in his post and suggest ways that he could do better next time. See how I’m giving you kind suggestions? Have a great afternoon btw.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 5, 2022)

PZT said:


> Here for handies


Let’s all give @PZT a jerkoff. 

Although, maybe next time he’ll use his manner words like “excuse me” and “please”.


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 5, 2022)

Mythos said:


> View attachment 29513


8/10 well played


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 5, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Whoa whoa whoa. This is a NICE thread. I appreciate the way you made @MisterSuperGod feel good but I think you need to take @Mythos feelings into consideration. He tried. And I personally do not believe that you can ever try TOO hard. Point out the positives in his post and suggest ways that he could do better next time. See how I’m giving you kind suggestions? Have a great afternoon.


I was being positive and supportive, we just show it different. You have a great afternoon as well big guy!


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 5, 2022)

PZT said:


> Here for handies


Your blog was inspiring and I really mean that. Have a wonderful day sir.


----------



## PZT (Oct 6, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> Your blog was inspiring and I really mean that. Have a wonderful day sir.


You sir, are a sweet heart


----------



## PZT (Oct 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Let’s all give @PZT a jerkoff.
> 
> Although, maybe next time he’ll use his manner words like “excuse me” and “please”.


I will be a gentleman next time


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 13, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Ok. It has become abundantly clear that a lot of members think the forum has gotten too “mean”. To do my part in correcting that, I decided to start this thread.
> 
> That’s right softy fuckers this is the thread to post your stupid shit and I will cringe but still reply with positivity. This is going to be a nicey nice place to post. No matter how dumb or retarded you are doing things, this will be judgement free. Hell, what the fuck. Common sense free too!
> 
> Post up and I’ll give you your daily affirmation and validation. You do everything so well. We all envy you.


I do not feel attractive to the opposite sex anymore...

what's it like to be beautiful?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 13, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> I do not feel attractive to the opposite sex anymore...
> 
> what's it like to be beautiful?


its great but the men asking how i got my stomach to look like that gets annoying


----------



## crippled dudebro (Dec 30, 2022)

Im jumping on a test cycle to help with my complete lack of drive and depression. Ive got very little understanding of the endocrine system, and im using random internet bathtub chemistry.
So glad I can come here for encouragement. 

Jokes aside, being incapable of busting ass at my age, being so hard working, being called lazy by people that dont even know what hard work is....maddening.


----------

